# DS #5267: Golden Sun: Dark Dawn (USA)



## luke_c (Nov 28, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6668^^


----------



## Nottulys (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool cant wait to try it


----------



## shin-link (Nov 28, 2010)

its multi3?


----------



## Akothegreat (Nov 28, 2010)

Very early! Will find it


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yahoo! Golden Freaking Sun is here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is time to play this games!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice to see RobotKillers bringing out USA roms. I'll gladly kill robots if it supports these fellers.


----------



## Lubbo (Nov 28, 2010)

cmon just need a fix!!!!


----------



## domon_god1 (Nov 28, 2010)

are the game have ap? can it run on akaio 1.81? thanks


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Known AP:
> -Black screen when trying to start the game
> 
> Works On:
> ...


From DS-Scene.net


----------



## luke_c (Nov 28, 2010)

shin-link said:
			
		

> its multi3?


English only. Once the game finishes downloading I will test it on my Cyclo.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice, I have been waiting for it. Also works on Supercard...


----------



## yeop (Nov 28, 2010)

It´s also Spanish, I have tested myself.


----------



## Dilzi (Nov 28, 2010)

Tried on M3 DS Real (Sakura, WoodM3 and Touchpod) to no avail. I'm going to buy a Supercard DSTWO just for this, methinks.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Hell yeah, finally.


----------



## marcus69 (Nov 28, 2010)

-12 days for european date


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 28, 2010)

On my birthday!

Sweeet!


----------



## KireiJuice (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone can comfirm that it will or will not work for the DSONEi?


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2010)

DAMN YOU TEAM CYCLOPS *shakes fist*


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn download is so slow, it's not on Usenet yet


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 28, 2010)

167 users... cant say i'm surprised
this game is definitely an upgrade graphically and gameplay wise to the gba version
Some may need to wait for 1.18 whereby i think YWG was also waiting for this final game to get released so as to publish 1.18
Besides the fact tht desmume is slow, i think rpg games are more fun on a pc whereby u can look through the walkthrough if u want 100% (atleast for some ppl)


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 28, 2010)

KireiJuice said:
			
		

> Anyone can comfirm that it will or will not work for the DSONEi?


Should work with clean mode.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2010)

This is the filename of the other release people got which others are saying is the same as the RK release:

XXXX_Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn (U) (Lolcatz).nds


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> This is the filename of the other release people got which others are saying is the same as the RK release:
> 
> XXXX_Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn (U) (Lolcatz).nds



The 'XXXX_Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn (U) (Lolcatz).nds' version of this doesn't load on my DSTwo EOS v1.08, Patched or Clean mode, trimmed or untrimmed, always two white screens. 
When I trimmed it using NDSTokyoTrim, it told me the ROM had been previously incorrectly trimmed.

I'm downloading the RobotKillers version now and will try ASAP.

EDIT: RobotKillers version gives me 2 white screens too using Patch mode, but Clean mode worked a treat...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2010)

I downloaded it, trimmed it just fine [saved 48 mb I think], stuck it on the Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 AAP on, worked great.


----------



## Discord (Nov 28, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> The 'XXXX_Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn (U) (Lolcatz).nds' version of this doesn't load on my DSTwo EOS v1.08, Patched or Clean mode, trimmed or untrimmed, always two white screens.
> When I trimmed it using NDSTokyoTrim, it told me the ROM had been previously incorrectly trimmed.
> 
> I'm downloading the RobotKillers version now and will try ASAP.



Friend of mine had the same issue you did with the lolcatz, until he updated his DSTwo to some October 25th update and now it works fine.

Thought that I'd post in case anyone has the issue with any of the ROMs.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 28, 2010)

Luke c... Does it work on cyclo?

Also my friend asked me how do u enable ap mode on akaio 1.8.1?

Thanks


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 28, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Luke c... Does it work on cyclo?
> 
> Also my friend asked me how do u enable ap mode on akaio 1.8.1?
> 
> Thanks




Go to game options and enable Bypass AP


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Luke c... Does it work on cyclo?
> 
> Also my friend asked me how do u enable ap mode on akaio 1.8.1?
> 
> Thanks



Highlight the game, Press Y. Press Y again. And it's at the bottom "Anti-Piracy Bypass"


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you both I will tell him


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 28, 2010)

Why did this have to come out now I got a test tuesday ;.;


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

what a brilliant site to wake up to!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Posts merged*

what a brilliant site to wake up to!


----------



## regnad (Nov 28, 2010)

So is it true that this ROM only works on EZ-Flash Vi in special mode?

My apparently crap SD card doesn't seem to work in special mode.


----------



## KuRensan (Nov 28, 2010)

Takes for like 15 minutes before you finally can move you're character and then again talking talking talking blablabla pffff


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> DAMN YOU TEAM CYCLOPS *shakes fist*



I take it that's a no on 'does it work on Cyclo' then? What firmware did you try it with? I'm about to d/l and try on 1.59 stable but if you already tried it I'll save myself the hassle and shoot my friends in the head on Black Ops for a few hours instead.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 28, 2010)

Crap, gotta wait 'till it's done downloading. Listening to the OST now and it's fucking awesome! Just as epic as the first two games, if not more epic.


----------



## xist (Nov 28, 2010)

The MD5 of the RobotKillers and Lolcatz releases are the same....make of that what you will.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why don't u try 1.60 final as it fixes all new games apart from a couple I heard.
I would try it but I'm unable to at the mo


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 28, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.60 Didn't even fix the Japan release of Dark Dawn, as far as I know.


----------



## Rfire (Nov 28, 2010)

Doesn't yet work on Wood R4. I have faith that will change soon though as YWG rules.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn..my DSTWO didn't arrived yet


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

There's a new stable Cyclo firmware? When did that happen? I know I've been a little preoccupied lately what with all the work and girls and such but damn, I never miss the new firmware usually. 

I'll give the game a try on 1.59, if that doesn't work I'll find and try 1.6, and if that doesn't work I'll become depressed and sob into my pillow until somebody comes up with a code or patch or something to fix it.


----------



## zombymario (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I'll give the game a try on 1.59, if that doesn't work I'll find and try 1.6, and if that doesn't work I'll become depressed and sob into my pillow until somebody comes up with a code or patch or something to fix it.



I've heard that the game doesn't work on 1.60 either. So we just need to wait for 1.61


----------



## Rowan (Nov 28, 2010)

NOT WORKING ON CYCLO DS FW 1.60
CAPS MEAN IM ANGRRRRYYY!


----------



## KireiJuice (Nov 28, 2010)

DAMNIIIIIIIIIT I NEED TO WAIT FOR X'MAS TO GET MY DSI XL AND I NEED TO ORDER MY SUPECARD DS2 IN XMAS TOOOOO

I'm sooooo hype about this gameee damnnnnnn


----------



## Pablo3DS (Nov 28, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!
I'M PRAYING FOR WOOD 1.18 RELEASE TODAY!!


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah ... gently caress this. Not working on M3 Real, uh? =\


----------



## knl (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> Ah ... gently caress this.



you're not on something awful ^^

anyway, 2048Mbit rom, I didn't really expect that (though I didn't pay attention to the japanese release so I wouldn't know)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

My day in summary:

Golden Sun gets released, yay!

Golden Sun will not work on any known Cyclo firmware. Day becomes huge bucket of rectal puss.

Work calls to let me know I have extra hours again tomorrow in another trip to Luton, yay.

Necessitates being up at 4 in the morning, now feels like aforementioned puss has been made into a lollipop I'm being force fed.

Contemplating going to Game to trade in my old Need For Speed games, Red Dead Redemption and some other crap, shiny things yay.

Suddenly realised all my stuff is damn near worthless. This lolly tastes funny.

Girlfriend shows up to keep me company, yay.

And I have no counterpoint for that one so to fill the gaping void in the humour department, Abloogy Woogy Woo.


----------



## WildArms (Nov 28, 2010)

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, hope it works for WOOD, most probably will ned an AP fix *-.-


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 28, 2010)

The game comes out tomorrow. don't complain and go buy it. 

If it sells well, we might get a 3DS sequel the devs said.


----------



## Berthenk (Nov 28, 2010)

First attack with Matthew is a ciritcal hit, second attack with Karis is a critical hit...
Didn't even take any damage in the first battle.


----------



## reiragna1234 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah!! it doesn't work on my EDGE 1.11 Im getting sick in waiting for the patch!! So I can play till morninG!!


----------



## moley (Nov 28, 2010)

not working for me on acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 and AAP any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dib (Nov 28, 2010)

knl said:
			
		

> Chaotik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although it's 256MB, you can trim about forty off it so it's not nearly that large.  But judging by the Japanese release they didn't piss that away on FMVs so what's there is mostly game content.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

moley said:
			
		

> not working for me on acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 and AAP any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


Update your loaders via WiFi.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Nov 28, 2010)

Please what I have to do to play this game on no$gba?


----------



## KroBa (Nov 28, 2010)

SupercardSD software is outputting a 0KB file.
Sad panda


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

oh well, didnt have a lot of hope anyway, but its not working on DS Linker xD

well, lets see if theres an open patch or anything like that comming


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 28, 2010)

Alexander_86 said:
			
		

> Please what I have to do to play this game on no$gba?



you have to admit that pelé is better than maradona... and download desmume


----------



## Qith (Nov 28, 2010)

RobotKillers release confirmed to be working on (old school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) AK2 w/ AKAIO 1.8.1 and Anti-Anti-Piracy on! I'm on a DS Lite btw.


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 28, 2010)

For some reason I'm getting a white screen on scds2 ios 1.08  on patch mode. It works on clean though.
Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, I'd like to be able to use RTS in this game XD.
I already tried reinstalling the frmware.


----------



## badgerkins (Nov 28, 2010)

moley said:
			
		

> not working for me on acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 and AAP any ideas what I'm doing wrong?



Same here :/

----

Gonna try lolcatz


----------



## 19951215 (Nov 28, 2010)

good job man.....i like this game very much


----------



## kilik_tag (Nov 28, 2010)

reiragna1234 said:
			
		

> Ah!! it doesn't work on my EDGE 1.11


Same here...


----------



## ecko (Nov 28, 2010)

you know an epic game is released, when there are 264 people reading the release thread


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 28, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm getting a white screen on scds2 ios 1.08  on patch mode. It works on clean though.
> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, I'd like to be able to use RTS in this game XD.
> I already tried reinstalling the frmware.



Strange... A few people are complaining about that, but it works like a charm with the lolcatz version. I don't know for the robotkillers version (even if I think that it's only a repack of the lolcatz one). So try the lolcatz one.


----------



## Didu50 (Nov 28, 2010)

Is This Working on Akaio 1.81? Enabling AAP?


----------



## badgerkins (Nov 28, 2010)

Hm okay, lolcatz seems to work with Akaio 1.8.1.


----------



## mameks (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey look, another game I can't play


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2010)

Didu50 said:
			
		

> Is This Working on Akaio 1.81? Enabling AAP?



Don't be afraid to read. It's already confirmed working. But it's also confirmed NOT working on some cards.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 28, 2010)

The game dons't work on DSTT with the lastest librays. Load error 4.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm getting a white screen on scds2 ios 1.08  on patch mode. It works on clean though.
> Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong, I'd like to be able to use RTS in this game XD.
> I already tried reinstalling the frmware.



I'm having the same problem. I'm downloading the lolcats one and gonna test that one


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 28, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> So is it true that this ROM only works on EZ-Flash Vi in special mode?
> 
> My apparently crap SD card doesn't seem to work in special mode.


One day someone told me : "what is the point to buy a good microSD ? I mainly buy cheap crappy microSD and all his fine on my ak2i"
I answered him : "as far as you run in patched mode, your crappy microsd will be fine. But one day you will need a good microSD because the patched mode will not help to run just released new game"

A good microSD is the key to run those clean mode or special mode or AAP mode.
Nowadays it's hard to find good microSD. Chinese are awesome to sell fake card with slow speed to access data. Those taïwan thingy without any serial number on it ...
Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



or try to find a good microSD with at last 0.8ms in access time to data.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 28, 2010)

Lmao..Just woke up...and..Wow.


----------



## KireiJuice (Nov 28, 2010)

Man I've got like 1 kingston SD and 3 other unnamed SD cards LOL and all of them are like 2GB


----------



## Ulttimaa (Nov 28, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Takes for like 15 minutes before you finally can move you're character and then again talking talking talking blablabla pffff




Holy shit! TALKING?! In an RPG, none the less!

How fucking dare they! What kind of game is this?! Why the hell would anybody ever want TALKING in an RPG?!


----------



## HBK (Nov 28, 2010)

If you don't like an epic story, stay away from Golden Sun.

Same goes for 999.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> SOS-Rens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Takanato (Nov 28, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> If you don't like an epic story, stay away from Golden Sun.
> 
> Same goes for 999.



Exactly...FYI those who don't like epic stories don't like to read or are illiterate


----------



## Law (Nov 28, 2010)

Takanato said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wintrale (Nov 28, 2010)

Argh! Do I download, or don't I? Can I even hold out for 13 more days?


----------



## BaN (Nov 28, 2010)

Black screen at start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 doesn't work on R4i v.1.28


----------



## Shad0wninja (Nov 28, 2010)

Black Screen on startup, using WOOD R4 1.17.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

..load error 4 on ysmenu3 with robotkillerz dump


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 28, 2010)

Grr, not ANOTHER RPG! I have too many to play... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Works fine for me, though.


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 28, 2010)

Come on guys ... Golden Sun is great and the story is interesting but ... calling it "epic" is pushing it a bit.

Anyway! Waiting for a hex fix.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 28, 2010)

If anyone is getting a whit screen on clean mode and patch mode on SCDSTWO use this:

http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-7414-1-1.html


----------



## qazqaz123 (Nov 28, 2010)

Golden Sun: Dark Dawn robokillers ,works perfect on my dstwo, patch and clean


----------



## Trademark3001 (Nov 28, 2010)

Life? Friends? Pfft. Who needs those when you have GOLDEN SUN!!!! been waiting forever for this since it was announced at E3 now. I can finally be happy!


----------



## RedHero (Nov 28, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> If you don't like an epic story, stay away from Golden Sun.
> 
> Same goes for 999.



Epic story =/= 90% story, 10% gameplay


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

localz dump didn't work on YSMENU3 on M3REAL and Wood RPG on M3Simply


----------



## oxenh (Nov 28, 2010)

i confirm that the game is working in the supercard ds one non sdhc with eos 1.06 in clean mode configuring the save size to 2M/4M, 
no bypass AP actived

have fun!!


----------



## mbahe (Nov 28, 2010)

not working on supercard SDHC DSONE clean or patch


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 28, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> If you don't like an epic story, stay away from Golden Sun.
> 
> Same goes for 999.


Agreed, though a 15 minute intro sequence is a bit on the long side.
EDIT: by the way, lolcats release doesn't work on patch mode for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (eos 1.08)


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 28, 2010)

tiene español!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mixinluv2u (Nov 28, 2010)

is it recommended to play the GBA golden sun first before i play this one?  or does it not matter that much?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

alright, robot killers isnt working on linker either, now waiting for patch or eu store release °^°


----------



## WildArms (Nov 28, 2010)

mixinluv2u said:
			
		

> is it recommended to play the GBA golden sun first before i play this one?  or does it not matter that much?
> No, of course, you will like it better because the characters that appear on the GBA are "old" but still, is basically the same thing, and it seems you are starting anew, and, obviously it will surely explain what is necessary. There has been a big gap between the last games and this one, so this one MUST be new user friendly
> 
> 
> ...



What, this isnt long at all, is what most rpg have, i remember i used to read that star ocean 4, or metal gear 4 opening/ending had freaking long curscenes, but i was so into the game that i didnt even noticed


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 28, 2010)

can't wait to play this never played  golden sun D; seem's really good , probably has ap ><  
any one know if this works  on waio? or ysmenu?


----------



## ZeroTm (Nov 28, 2010)

Sweeet! Wish I wouldn't have to wait till monday to pick up my DSTWO package. Stupid DHL won't deliever my package due for it being from china... Could it be a trap?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Good,theres a scene release.Maby now somebody will make an AP fix for stuff like Wood R4.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

if you have to take it from... dunno, how is it called? the bureau of duty? probably not, but if they have it there, youll have to open it and they might confiscate it + its most likely going to the police and stuff. depending if they can read or not, you might be able to sell it as a sd card :/ but you might be in trouble


----------



## sagaopc (Nov 28, 2010)

Workin perfectly on DSTWO in clean mode!!!

waitin' to wood R4 1.18 to my friend play too!!!!


----------



## dib (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> Come on guys ... Golden Sun is great and the story is interesting but ... calling it "epic" is pushing it a bit.
> 
> Anyway! Waiting for a hex fix.


This.

It was a great couple games attached to a pretty mediocre story.  And they are both known for their tendency to ramble with pages of unnecessary text expounding on the simplest details that a seven year old couldn't miss.

The intro is as bad as the first games.  Even if you say you know how to operate summons or put on a bloody hat, they will give the turotial any way.  Then drone on and on with more of their trademark useless dialogue.

I'm disturbed that Kraden not only failed to die from old age, but wasn't executed by a mob for being the cause of everything wrong in the world.  He dropped a bunch of kids into a situation he personally knew was dangerous, goaded them into doing his work, shirked any responsibility over it, and contributed absolutely no help.  In fact, the only thing he ever succeeded at was being taken hostage.  And that's not even getting into the reasons what some guy his age is doing hanging around a bunch of young boys in the first place.  It says a lot about Isaac and Garrett's parenting that they would allow him anywhere near their kids despite knowing all of this.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm already downloading.... 1hour left!


----------



## basf11214 (Nov 28, 2010)

Doesn't work on my AK2i (AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP enabled).  lolcatz seemed to work just fine.

Edit: nvm, works on my 1gb Kingston.  Guess this is just a microsd latency problem.
Edit 2: Seems to work on my kingston 1gb even without AAP.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 28, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Chaotik said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hater is trollface


----------



## paulgilbert87 (Nov 28, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> tiene español!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!


Excelente ^^!!!!


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 28, 2010)

Isn't the rom missing an MB? It's 255 and aren't roms supposed to be 32/64/128/256/512 etc?


----------



## prowler (Nov 28, 2010)

Forgot about this game

and I'll most likely forget about it since there is no fix yet.

See you in two months, Golden Sun!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 28, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Isn't the rom missing an MB? It's 255 and aren't roms supposed to be 32/64/128/256/512 etc?




Don't nitpick on it. It's a game either way


----------



## fermio100 (Nov 28, 2010)

It work's in DSONE SDHC with the japanese patch and patch enabled.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Nov 28, 2010)

basf11214 said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on my AK2i (AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP enabled).  lolcatz seemed to work just fine.



Works fine on my AK2i with Akaio 1.8.1 with AP enabled.


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 28, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True and the game didn't freeze on Supercard DSONE EOS 1.06.


----------



## clammrof (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks!!..


----------



## HBK (Nov 28, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're complaining about Golden Sun? You should see 999 then. Proven, it's a visual novel, but still, GS has always been text-heavy because what makes GS is the story (at its core). The intro is fine, if you read it carefully, because it explains what happened in 30 years which is a huge time-span to compress into 15 minutes.


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 28, 2010)

i saw a post that there a hex edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?!?!


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

Any news on getting this to work on Cyclo yet? Could really use a decent RPG right now.


----------



## Takanato (Nov 28, 2010)

White screen on NO$GBA


----------



## signz (Nov 28, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> if you have to take it from... dunno, how is it called? the bureau of duty? probably not, but if they have it there, youll have to open it and they might confiscate it + its most likely going to the police and stuff. depending if they can read or not, you might be able to sell it as a sd card :/ but you might be in trouble


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

Still looking for a AP patch, looks like the SD card does have a effect on which games you can play on Akaio 1.8.1


----------



## desperatio (Nov 28, 2010)

They should have just made this a 3DS release. Or they better make one later. And I want Smash.


----------



## Deekman (Nov 28, 2010)

Rom won't load on my Acekard 2i running AKAIO 1.8.1. Loads to black screen and doesn't go any further.
Suggestions?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 28, 2010)

Deekman said:
			
		

> Rom won't load on my Acekard 2i running AKAIO 1.8.1. Loads to black screen and doesn't go any further.
> Suggestions?


Are you using the AAP?


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 28, 2010)

First 999, then this. Starting to worry about my poor EDGE...


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 28, 2010)

Multi 2?
...Why?...WHY?!
I opened the rom with DSlazy and I saw 6 languages!

...Oh well, I have to wait 10 more day, after 7 years it's not too much...


----------



## pilladoll (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope YWG release wood new version soon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## boktor666 (Nov 28, 2010)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg It's [email protected] finally! Getting to test it ASAP!

Btw, is there a preceding part of this story?


----------



## Deekman (Nov 28, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Deekman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've got it turned on by default.


----------



## Blackzeta (Nov 28, 2010)

Working on Supercard DSone(i) With the latest Evolution Firmware, and the patch for the Japanese version, AP bypass activated.


----------



## ShineroDark (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anybody tried the jap patch on this for wood r4?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

Deekman said:
			
		

> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turn it to "enabled" and look if it works, if it doesnt work then its your SD card since some SD cards isnt as effective on AK2(.1 or i with akaio 1.8.1)


----------



## Deekman (Nov 28, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Turn it to "enabled" and look if it works, if it doesnt work then its your SD card since some SD cards isnt as effective on AK2(.1 or i with akaio 1.8.1)


Damn must be the SD card then. I'll format it with the SD Formatter and see if that will make a difference. Thanks.


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 28, 2010)

will this game make any sense (story wise) if I haven't played the first two games on the gba?


----------



## HBK (Nov 28, 2010)

mja7033 said:
			
		

> will this game make any sense (story wise) if I haven't played the first two games on the gba?



Not really, but the game does have a sort of encyclopedia so even people who haven't played the game can look up definitions of stuff that were in previous games. But the full experience is achieved by playing both GBA games first, naturally.


----------



## mja7033 (Nov 28, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> mja7033 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn, o well, ill have to play it later then


----------



## nl255 (Nov 28, 2010)

So this game uses Metafortress?  If so, so much for their "invincible" protection (at least on a DSTwo with a fast SD card)


----------



## m_babble (Nov 28, 2010)

Two black screens on my DS Phat using Acekard/AKAIO 1.8.1 w/ AP Bypass enabled.
I have a Kingston 4GB micro SDHC.
Even doubled checked by updating loaders via WiFi as suggested.
Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Two black screens on my DS Phat using Acekard/AKAIO 1.8.1 w/ AP Bypass enabled.
> I have a Kingston 4GB micro SDHC.
> Even doubled checked by updating loaders via WiFi as suggested.
> Am I doing something wrong here?



i have the same card so im guessing its the cards fault... 

BRB throwing card far away


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 28, 2010)

i'm using YSMenu...

of-course it doesn't work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can't wait till a patch or fix comes out.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS waiting patiently...


----------



## basf11214 (Nov 28, 2010)

Deekman said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same card (class 4).  It worked once, but I decided to format the card (since I haven't done so for several months).  The result sucked.


----------



## Yomisan (Nov 28, 2010)

Great !


----------



## kilik_tag (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

kilik_tag said:
			
		

> http://threadbombing.com/data/media/62/patient_bear.jpg








Fixed


----------



## Langin (Nov 28, 2010)

Meh on DSTWO clean mode it gives two white screens


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

ShineroDark said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried the jap patch on this for wood r4?




there was a japanese patch? 
usually patches from other languages dont work though...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 28, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

>


----------



## gameandmatch (Nov 28, 2010)

wow 10 pages already...this game been out since 4 o'clock this morning (Central time zone)


----------



## ShineroDark (Nov 28, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> ShineroDark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So has anybody tried to just take all the english files and put them into the jap version?


----------



## X-Grunger (Nov 28, 2010)

if you dont like the game, you can let enjoy ourselves. Go and play the latest activision`s, ubisoft´s game, and have """""""""""""fun""""""""".


----------



## JabbaFlap (Nov 28, 2010)

works fine for me on akaio 1.81, AP Bypass On and my 16GB SanDisk class4 sdhc memory card, Kingston 4GB card was a balck screen @ loading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so mem card is critical


----------



## basher11 (Nov 28, 2010)

it's out early 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i can understand what to do now


----------



## wsensor (Nov 28, 2010)

Ewwwww.... Activision just ewww...
I hate Activision and EA games. EA ruined the command and conquer westwood series and activision just seems to hate everyone period.

I am waiting for GrimDawn from crate entertainment and for Torchlight2 to come out. Other than those this is the only game I will even play for the next 3-6 months. (I really wish the disgaea games and others from the company would get ported to pc or other consoles. The new ones are all on the ps3 T_T)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

Much as I'd love to be playing this right now, I'm not going apeshit over it because it's just dawned on me that I have a rather epic backlog of unfinished games to get through. I only just remembered that I have a 4GB memory stick for my PSP loaded with great games that are either unfinished or in the case of Brave Story never even started. I also have a huge selection of other DS games I've not even started on yet. Christ, my DS backlog is so bad I still haven't finished Chrono Trigger. Plus thanks to my question on Ask Temp being answered, I can now play Ace Combat X2 again, so there's that to finish too. Not to mention my multitude of DVD box sets, books, writing projects, music and tasty food to keep me occupied until this is patched for my poor lil Cyclo. And that's assuming I don't just ignore all of the above and carry on shooting my friends in the face on Black Ops.

And if all else fails there's always my girlfriend, I suppose


----------



## pilladoll (Nov 28, 2010)

ShineroDark said:
			
		

> Has anybody tried the jap patch on this for wood r4?



Me. The don't work. :/


----------



## qdog82 (Nov 28, 2010)

I think, i ran into an addfitional ap.
Around  Carver's camp random encounters stopped happening.
And when i save the game i get right away attacked by the boss from the psynergy training ground and after i defeat him i got teleported back to the priest in the nearest inn.
Anyone else having these problems?


----------



## ShineroDark (Nov 28, 2010)

Someone said they found a rom that works clean on DSTT in the hype thread but has problems when saving...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Much as I'd love to be playing this right now, I'm not going apeshit over it because it's just dawned on me that I have a rather epic backlog of unfinished games to get through. I only just remembered that I have a 4GB memory stick for my PSP loaded with great games that are either unfinished or in the case of Brave Story never even started. I also have a huge selection of other DS games I've not even started on yet. Christ, my DS backlog is so bad I still haven't finished Chrono Trigger. Plus thanks to my question on Ask Temp being answered, I can now play Ace Combat X2 again, so there's that to finish too. Not to mention my multitude of DVD box sets, books, writing projects, music and tasty food to keep me occupied until this is patched for my poor lil Cyclo. And that's assuming I don't just ignore all of the above and carry on shooting my friends in the face on Black Ops.
> 
> And if all else fails there's always my girlfriend, I suppose



+1000 i don't have time to play ds games anymore, my dsi xl is still in it's case for a long time now.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

It's not that I don't have time for DS gaming, it's that my memory cards are so fuckin' huge that I'm never going to finish every game on them. There's probably enough games between my PSP and DS main cards to keep me occupied until I inevitably become a parent and my child eats the cards.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Meh on DSTWO clean mode it gives two white screens



clean or patched mode?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> It's not that I don't have time for DS gaming, it's that my memory cards are so fuckin' huge that I'm never going to finish every game on them. There's probably enough games between my PSP and DS main cards to keep me occupied until I inevitably become a parent and my child eats the cards.



in that case then i have 2 8gb memory cards between both my psp AND ds and i haven't touched my psp in months either, too busy with console games.


----------



## KevInChester (Nov 28, 2010)

Lost my Acekard, got a horrible feeling that my Mum has accidentally thrown it out whilst cleaning my room!  Ah well, gives me an excuse to order an DStwo


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

sagaopc said:
			
		

> Workin perfectly on DSTWO in clean mode!!!
> 
> waitin' to wood R4 1.18 to my friend play too!!!!



so one post says it works, and the other says it doesn't, which one works?


----------



## darkevia (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so confused as to what to do now..

Already pre-ordered the game, but pretty sure won't get my hands on it for at least another 4-5 days, while this is already out......

WHAT DOOOOOOO I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> sagaopc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the SD card seems to have a effect on the game


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

darkevia said:
			
		

> I am so confused as to what to do now..
> 
> Already pre-ordered the game, but pretty sure won't get my hands on it for at least another 4-5 days, while this is already out......
> 
> WHAT DOOOOOOO I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy



Here's what you do. You forget about a game you'll get in a few days either way anyway, and do something else with your time. Here's a few suggestions:

- Bake cookies. Possibly with illegal substances contained within.
- Put in some time at your local orphanage.
- Learn to ski.
- Find an attractive member of whatever gender you prefer and do things with/to them.
- Throw onions at your neighbour's cat.
- Build a haberdashery.
- Beat a gorilla senseless with a monkey wrench for the sake of irony.
- Lick the underside of an ice cube.
- Go online and play Black Ops so I have someone to shoot in the head.
- Fart in your grandfather's favourite hat.
- Rummage through eBay to find a bargain cheese grater.
- Have a snowball fight with a lizard for an easy victory.

And if that all fails just download the original Golden Sun and play through that again while you wait. Should kill a few dozen hours between the two of them.


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 28, 2010)

darkevia said:
			
		

> I am so confused as to what to do now..
> 
> Already pre-ordered the game, but pretty sure won't get my hands on it for at least another 4-5 days, while this is already out......
> 
> WHAT DOOOOOOO I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyy



Gratz, you're gonna buy it. You can 'try' it for an hour or so. That way you've already seen the intro so you can skip the whole load of text


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 28, 2010)

256 guests, 3 anonymous, 76 members wow.

btw, for those keeping a list, doesnt work on R4 Ultra


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so any luck with 8gb then? as that is what i have, i am going to try the game anyway to see if it boots.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

A quote of what's currently known about AAP and SD card latency.



			
				Another World said:
			
		

> minimum latency where anti-piracy still works is 8254. class speed is write speed not read speed, being a class 2 or 10 doesn't really matter. except for the fact that some class-2 cards we have tested have a faster read speed than class 6 cards.
> 
> AP mode isn't something you want to leave on all the time, set it on a per-rom basis. if those roms require it and having it on causes freezing then your micro sd card is probably to slow to use AP. there is nothing that can be done to fix this, its more of a limitation of the acekard hardware as the AP patching has to be done in software.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

How to check my Cards latency time? (SanDisk 8G Class 4)


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> sagaopc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my SCDSTWO it doesn`t work in patch-mode but in clean-mode it worked!


----------



## mark0217 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not working on my DS Lite w/ EzFlash V... Any ideas?


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> darkevia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 28, 2010)

aiRWaLKRe said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of all the things I recommended you think THAT'S the wierd one?


----------



## m_babble (Nov 28, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Two black screens on my DS Phat using Acekard/AKAIO 1.8.1 w/ AP Bypass enabled.
> I have a Kingston 4GB micro SDHC.
> Even doubled checked by updating loaders via WiFi as suggested.
> Am I doing something wrong here?



UPDATE: Got the game to load using my Transcend 2GB micro SD.
Haven't played into it to see if there's other freezes.
Will probably get to that later.
I hope they patch it to work on my other one.
I don't want to be switching back and forth.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> How to check my Cards latency time? (SanDisk 8G Class 4)


I don't know the test that was used, that's info I'm still waiting on.


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

@Rydian   Cool if you have more input,please post so i can check my Card if it's ready for my upcoming DSTWO


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Freezer6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



question: how on earth can a class 2 be faster than a class 6? that dosn't make sense.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 28, 2010)

*343 User(s) are reading this topic*


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe it has to do with the used adapter? (USB Card Reader,SD Adapter for MicroSD etc.)


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class is WRITE speed.

What matters for flash carts is read speed and latency.

Since these types of patching (AAP/Clean) are becoming more common I intend to make a little guide on testing once I've gotten all the info.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

game boots fine on supercard DSTWO eos 1.8 samsung 8gb class 4 CLEAN mode.


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> game boots fine on supercard DSTWO eos 1.8 samsung 8gb class 4 CLEAN mode.



It works in patched mode, so you can use enhanced menu if you want


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tried patched mode and got white screens i will try again just to confirm, 

yep white screens...


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 28, 2010)

Does anyone know what the XXXX dump of this by LOLCatz is?  I'm wondering if it's a patch or nuke.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the XXXX dump of this by LOLCatz is?  I'm wondering if it's a patch or nuke.


Nuke, but xist reports the hashes match, so it's likely an error outside the ROM (not following some specific scene rule in naming or something).


----------



## darkevia (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> darkevia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is very interesting xD


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 28, 2010)

Okay, I hope to god my microSD is fast enough for Acekard's Anti-Anti-Piracy.


----------



## moley (Nov 28, 2010)

basf11214 said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on my AK2i (AKAIO 1.8.1 with AAP enabled).  lolcatz seemed to work just fine.
> 
> Edit: nvm, works on my 1gb Kingston.  Guess this is just a microsd latency problem.
> Edit 2: Seems to work on my kingston 1gb even without AAP.



same issue wont work on my 4gb kingston but works on my 2gb sandisk


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Since these types of patching (AAP/Clean) are becoming more common I intend to make a little guide on testing once I've gotten all the info.



@ Rydian Would you announce it on the Main Page?

That would be very great and useful for all (if you make the guide) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S  HDTach summary 9,5MB/s read speed


----------



## zengar (Nov 28, 2010)

ok, just like super robot taisen L: the game loads randomly on akaio 1.8.1 with anty piracy option .
sometime it loads, some other time I got black screen.

Am I the only one? is this a known issue? I already checked on google but no luck...


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Much as I'd love to be playing this right now, I'm not going apeshit over it because it's just dawned on me that I have a rather epic backlog of unfinished games to get through. I only just remembered that I have a 4GB memory stick for my PSP loaded with great games that are either unfinished or in the case of Brave Story never even started. I also have a huge selection of other DS games I've not even started on yet. Christ, my DS backlog is so bad I still haven't finished Chrono Trigger. Plus thanks to my question on Ask Temp being answered, I can now play Ace Combat X2 again, so there's that to finish too. Not to mention my multitude of DVD box sets, books, writing projects, music and tasty food to keep me occupied until this is patched for my poor lil Cyclo. And that's assuming I don't just ignore all of the above and carry on shooting my friends in the face on Black Ops.
> 
> And if all else fails there's always my girlfriend, I suppose




Well I don't see that as a problem.
In fact , I look at it as an insurance for the future. I mean what will happen if the next cycle of handheld (3DS ) or Wii2 won't be hacked ?
We will still buy the games we care the most, but not just every game.
In times when getting new games will become a rarity, and waits between games actually worth to buy will grow longer and longer...what to do ?
How about playing some of those backlog of games for the good ol' DS that we never managed to finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
I'm collecting as much as I can now, piracy is a gift, but it won't be around for ever , it's decline it's already started ( look at the DSi)...

But back on topic, I remember getting GS for the GBA late in it's life cycle. I really got it because everybody told me how great it was, and I gave it a shot ( even though I don't really play RPGs , with the exception of Mario and Luigi or Paper Mario ).
So I liked it, and I played for about 8 - 10 hours but then, for some reason, I moved on ( I think Castlevania DS came out! ) so I never finished it !
Every once in a while I try to pick it up again, but since it's been a couple of years,  I don't know what to do anymore ! I forgot the story, the controls and the use of the magic spells, I'm really lost   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm in a level based in a temple with a lot of water and waterfalls , I need to jump somwhere and collect something but I just dont know how to proceed.
It would be nice if I could finish that one first and then play the DS version.
I was thinking about starting the game anew, so I would re-learn everything I need to know, but then it would be like waste 10 hours of my life ...
What to do, what to do.....


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

Freezer6 said:
			
		

> @ Rydian Would you announce it on the Main Page?
> 
> That would be very great and useful for all (if you make the guide)


I'm not staff, I can't make that decision... but since it affects a range of flash carts and games it might be seen as important enough to show there (if Another World does do it themselves, they're the one I'm waiting on info from and they know a lot more).


----------



## Langin (Nov 28, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




look at the text xD

But on both if freezes


----------



## tlyee61 (Nov 28, 2010)

works like a charm on my Acekard with akaio 1.8.1 with AAP


----------



## Vamosi (Nov 28, 2010)

Working fine for me in clean and patch mode with trimmed rom.

Supercard DSTWO eos 1.8, Kingston Taiwan 8gb sdhc class 4.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 28, 2010)

tlyee61 said:
			
		

> works like a charm on my Acekard with akaio 1.8.1 with AAP


Same here, and I'm using a Kingston 2GB Japan microSD.  
I hope I don't run into any problems later.


----------



## 0nyx (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm 7hours in the game, playing with a Kingston Japan 2GB on AKAIO 1.8.1, no problem so far


----------



## ShadowValentine (Nov 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And if all else fails there's always my girlfriend, I suppose



If all else fails...? Really? o.O


----------



## .Darky (Nov 28, 2010)

In after shitstorm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well, finally. Downloading right now.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Known AP:
> -Black screen when trying to start the game
> 
> Works On:
> ...



This right here makes me wish my MicroSD didn't suck. Don't have the money for a better one right now. Guess I'll just wait for a kernal update. >.


----------



## daquiri (Nov 28, 2010)

Does this work on an emulator? If so, which?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WrSmega (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm surprised the game works on the current EDGE firmware, lately the firmware has problems with the latest games. But this changes everything


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

Still looking for a AP fix for the english version...
Anyone had some more luck than me?


----------



## Relentless88 (Nov 28, 2010)

I found something that looks like a hex edit for the english version but I have no idea what to do with it.


```
Golden Sun Dark Dawn (U)

Encrypted GameCode: BO5E - GameID 07620610 - for use with extinfo and infolib

infolib.dat - need's working on ?

extinfo.dat


0x02049850
00 0C A0 E1 21 04 80 E1 00 10 A0 E3

0x0233A1A8
04 4A BA 42 02 D1 80 22 92 00 BF 18 01 A2 17 60
4F 60 0D E1 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

0x0233A3D4
0A 60 E7 E6

0x02339FA8
94 E8 3F 02

0x0233A2D8
85 42 3A E0

0x0233A228

B8 20 00 23 88 60 CB 60 01 4A 01 3B 13 60 01 E0
B8 E8 3F 02

0x023806B8 
00 00 A0 E1

0xC2339E40
F8 B5 04 1C

0x02339E50
09 E0 55 4F

0x02339E70
4B 48 53 21

0x02339ED0
43 1C 03 E0

0x0233A50C
03 E0 00 21

0xD0000000

0x023FC400

00 50 A0 E1 08 D0 4D E2 3F 40 2D E9 04 40 85 E2
24 50 8D E2 07 00 95 E8 08 50 45 E2 04 30 8F E2
1F 00 85 E8 3F 80 BD E8 04 00 BD E8 3F 00 2D E9
03 00 92 E8 01 10 80 E0 E4 20 8F E2 20 30 8F E2
04 40 A0 E3 FC 50 9F E5 1B 00 00 EB DC 20 8F E2
3C 30 8F E2 08 40 A0 E3 00 50 A0 E3 16 00 00 EB
3F 80 BD E8 04 20 80 E5 00 20 80 E5 04 E0 8D E5
3F 00 2D E9 05 10 A0 E1 10 00 41 E2 AC 20 8F E2
0C 30 8F E2 08 40 A0 E3 00 50 A0 E3 0A 00 00 EB
3F C0 BD E8 00 00 A0 E3 FF 41 2D E9 05 00 A0 E1
0B 10 80 E0 90 20 8F E2 44 30 8F E2 04 40 A0 E3
00 50 A0 E3 00 00 00 EB FF 81 BD E8 FF 41 2D E9
21 00 00 FA 00 00 50 E3 FA FF FF 0A 04 60 40 E0
24 00 00 FB EB 74 87 E3 00 70 86 E5 3E 6F 07 EE
00 00 55 E3 04 60 46 12 00 50 86 15 3E 6F 07 1E
F2 FF FF EA 0F 50 2D E9 04 10 A0 E1 02 09 51 E3
02 19 A0 33 B7 00 A0 E3 00 00 A0 E1 00 00 A0 E1
08 20 9F E5 32 FF 2F E1 00 E0 A0 E3 0F 90 BD E8
54 96 04 02 F8 FF FF 3A 04 20 80 E5 00 20 80 E5
AE FF FF 3A 00 00 A0 E3 08 D0 8D E2 AD 01 C1 E5
AE 01 C1 E5 AF 01 C1 E5 00 C0 2D E9 FC B5 1C CA
88 42 08 D2 E0 C8 AA 42 03 D1 B3 42 01 D1 BC 42
02 D0 08 38 F4 E7 00 20 FC BD 9F 1B 08 3F BF 01
3F 0A 70 47

0x0204BA64
E4 C2 0E EB
```


----------



## Animal (Nov 28, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> The MD5 of the RobotKillers and Lolcatz releases are the same....make of that what you will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My MD5Hasher says something different:

lolcatz = 882B71AA3E797E6B3B930171216CC15C

RobotKillers =B4C124796E3F4FCF7D9944D5F120BAE6


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> I found something that looks like a hex edit for the english version but I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



i know what to with this but it always confused me since i didnt do it right -.-


----------



## shaosam (Nov 28, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me how this game is better than the 3,248,092,579,022,098 other RPGS on the DS?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2010)

im downloading this from mediafire. HEY GUYS HERE THE LINK 


Spoiler



you seriously thought i'd give you the link?



Great game, works patched with Wood R4 1.17


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 28, 2010)

shaosam said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain to me how this game is better than the 3,248,092,579,022,098 other RPGS on the DS?


Play the 1st two. Then you may see why


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> im downloading this from mediafire. HEY GUYS HERE THE LINK
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i thought you were talking about a patch for the US version


----------



## WrSmega (Nov 28, 2010)

tigris said:
			
		

> im downloading this from mediafire. HEY GUYS HERE THE LINK
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



epic joke


----------



## dan80315 (Nov 28, 2010)

and now to find that darn strategy guide .pdf >.>


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> I found something that looks like a hex edit for the english version but I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Working on this now in a Hex editor.I'll let you guys know what happens when I finish this.All you need is to be patient.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Relentless88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if it is a real and good one can you make it into a patch file?


----------



## zizer (Nov 28, 2010)

Banzai


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 28, 2010)

Bankai


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 28, 2010)

This is not Bleach, now stop bumping and stop going off topic please.

I played the Japanese version at the start (patched) and i can only say that im amazed of how amazing the graphics is even though its for the DS, they pushed the limits of GBA, and theyre doing the same for DS. I


----------



## Logits (Nov 28, 2010)

O my gad it's out ! It's out !


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

patch would really be awesome, another chance *-*


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I can figure out how to make a patch,then yes.

Okay guys,i'm only done with 2 rows..This is gonna take a while.And I wont be talking any more here intill I finish so it will get done quicker.See ya'll.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 28, 2010)

megadude1 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised the game works on the current EDGE firmware, lately the firmware has problems with the latest games. But this changes everything



Does it? It's not working on my EDGE 1.11


----------



## Teton (Nov 28, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> megadude1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The AP doesnt mind about which flashcart but about your MS I/O speed


----------



## wiiluver135 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm using akaio 1.8.1 and with bypass ap on but still I get black screens when I try every rom I could find...
At this rate...I'm going to end up buying this awesome game


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

i applied the hex fix to my rom moving to cyclo now to test


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just made all the modifications - rom works fine in emulator still, so it didn't break anything. Gotta test in my flash cart now

Edit: no luck on the cyclo =/. Maybe it'll work on another cart


----------



## menardi (Nov 28, 2010)

I wanna try in my supercard ds one i


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

yeah it didnt work for me either im trying to open it in stealth mode but its not working


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 28, 2010)

menardi said:
			
		

> I wanna try in my supercard ds one i


Supercard DSONE works with the latest firmware.


----------



## WrSmega (Nov 28, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> megadude1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats from what I read.

Some cards had the same problems, some don't


----------



## menardi (Nov 28, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> menardi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tested with my flashcard and does not work, then I tested with the flashcard of a friend and neither worked.
In gbatemp and supercard forum say there are k k ds does not work in one.

I have the latest version of EOS and I've added those files.

Can anyone tell me what happens?


----------



## Ssx9 (Nov 28, 2010)

Overrated game.

Though it's good it was released. it's not bad, but meh.


----------



## oniryuk1 (Nov 28, 2010)

can't wait to Try this prodigy game!!


----------



## Farquad (Nov 28, 2010)

glitchcannon said:
			
		

> yeah it didnt work for me either im trying to open it in stealth mode but its not working



I don't think i've ever got a game to work with stealth mode.


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

i know i was just thinking that... what is the point of the stealth mode? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its completely useless


----------



## titen96 (Nov 28, 2010)

it USED to work NOW it's useless


----------



## menardi (Nov 28, 2010)

I formatted the micro SD, but the other games are fine.
I tried to change the size of the sav.
The game only works if there is no .sav file, if there is a .sav file, starting the game I get a black screen.


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 28, 2010)

is it true that SCDS2, it works in both clean and patch mode? Im going to dump my own game once i get it from gamestop


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 28, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> is it true that SCDS2, it works in both clean and patch mode?


Yeah it's true but it also depends on your microSD card as well.


----------



## Soaline (Nov 28, 2010)

First time I see this, but the game doesn't even appear on my card Oo
I launch the game menu, my others are there, but not this one.

So I couldn't even say if it works or not..

R4 SDHC - Fw 1.27 (I don't have Wood and don't want to use Wood)

I guess I have to wait until my french order comes out..


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Nov 28, 2010)

Works perfectly fine on DSTwo in clean mode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Patch mode doesn't work though. ^^


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 28, 2010)

for all people with a supercard dsone having trouble getting this game to work, there is a patch in the official supercard forum. its a ds1patch and system1 dta files that just need to be replaced with the old one's. i hope this helps anyone.................sudeki300


----------



## tsol (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that hex fix was intended for the DSTT


----------



## menardi (Nov 28, 2010)

sudeki300 said:
			
		

> for all people with a supercard dsone having trouble getting this game to work, there is a patch in the official supercard forum. its a ds1patch and system1 dta files that just need to be replaced with the old one's. i hope this helps anyone.................sudeki300




I've used it and is still not working.


----------



## alex59153 (Nov 28, 2010)

Is there a hope to see that game running on my (old) supercard SD ? Software get me a 0kb file T___T Why does supercard stopped updating it ... Have to wait 12 days to play it >


----------



## menardi (Nov 28, 2010)

Without an update of the patcher. ....no


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

glitchcannon said:
			
		

> yeah it didnt work for me either im trying to open it in stealth mode but its not working




any chance of you being able to get this into open patch format?

5265 - Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals [14672600]
000044A0: 6E 15 70 D1 0F 29 84 9B 2A 6B 81 F3 C6 EC 33 53 ? 2C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 28 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
000044B0: 57 07 D9 8B A8 27 E3 A4 87 82 A1 8D 95 93 05 3A ? 24 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 20 10 9F 05 A8 10 80 05
000044C0: 57 3C A0 F1 4F D5 12 89 0A E4 AC 01 0E 4E BA E7 ? 1C 10 9F 05 48 11 80 05 18 10 9F 05 E8 11 80 05
000044D0: D9 FE B6 3C 07 98 9F D6 93 ED 8D E8 97 18 33 3B ? 1E FF 2F E1 A4 41 17 02 D3 4E 5F E1 FD 8E AA 36
000044E0: 86 BB BE 7D 33 28 5C 74 14 C8 5E 33  ? 15 44 AA 36 B8 19 AA 36 60 9B AA 36 
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? A8 FE FF EA

like that?


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

the patched rom doesnt work its for the DSTT exinfo.bin and not a hex fix


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 28, 2010)

muh :/

thats slightly sad, but oh well...


----------



## Drakion (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree  I'm getting ace card. 


Getting tried of the black screen death.







 !


Ordering mine on the 3rd.


Hopefully this the key to my problem.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have an Acekard, and I'm still getting the black screen >.> freakin stupid SD card decided it doesn't like the english version of golden sun >.>


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 28, 2010)

To all those saying the AP lies in the SD card used - what class should we be aiming for? 2, 4 or 6?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Almost done,but this being my first time hex editing,i'm alittle stumped at a certian part.I'll keep trying though.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 28, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> To all those saying the AP lies in the SD card used - what class should we be aiming for? 2, 4 or 6?



not sure who you're talkiing to but here's a simple logic:  the higher the class the better the card
so try aiming for the card with the highest class in your budget


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

0xC2339E40
F8 B5 04 1C


0xD0000000

These are where I cant figure out.The first one,it starts with a C instead of a 0..Are the C and 0 just in the wrong places and I need to switch them?Because everything else starts with 0.

And as for the second one..After 0xd000ect(you get the point) theres nothing below it..What do I do then?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> To all those saying the AP lies in the SD card used - what class should we be aiming for? 2, 4 or 6?Class is WRITE speed, what matters here is read speed and access time (latency), which does not depend on the class, so it's possible for a class 2 to be better than a class 6.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


What was posted aren't hex edits for the ROM, they're something different.


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 28, 2010)

moley said:
			
		

> not working for me on acekard 2i with akaio 1.8.1 and AAP any ideas what I'm doing wrong?




It's probably your MicroSD card. I had the same problem with this game and Pokemon Black and White. They're both Kingston cards bought at the same store, one is an SDHC card made in Taiwan, the SD card is from Japan, and the Taiwan card does not work with this game or with Pokemon Black and White.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh, right.

What speeds are we aiming for, then? Sorry for the dumb questions!

My card, on EDGE 1.11, fails with black screens on boot with the following speeds:

Writing speed: 4.05 MByte/s
Reading speed: 15.8 MByte/s


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> rainwhore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure?Cause it seems like a hex edit.


----------



## darkspirit456 (Nov 28, 2010)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> I found something that looks like a hex edit for the english version but I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> You sure?Cause it seems like a hex edit.


It is in hex and it is an edit, but it's not a ROM edit for this game.


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

meh i considered getting a DS2 but with the 3ds so close its seems almost like a waste of money...
i mean my cyclo plays really anything i want it to(except golden sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and i cant think of a game that i really wanna play that comes out between now and march


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

Wood R4 1.18 is out. Downloading now
http://filetrip.net/g25123510-R4-DS-System...s-OFFICIAL.html

EDIT: black screen of Death TT.TT


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 28, 2010)

kilogeno said:
			
		

> Wood R4 1.18 is out. Downloading now
> http://filetrip.net/g25123510-R4-DS-System...s-OFFICIAL.html


Lol that's the official R4 files.  Worse than Wood 1.17


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 28, 2010)

kilogeno said:
			
		

> Wood R4 1.18 is out. Downloading now
> http://filetrip.net/g25123510-R4-DS-System...s-OFFICIAL.html



It's not wood ....


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 28, 2010)

kilogeno said:
			
		

> Wood R4 1.18 is out. Downloading now
> http://filetrip.net/g25123510-R4-DS-System...s-OFFICIAL.html



that was uploaded 24th Apr 2008


----------



## Taichi24 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow did you even look at the date it was posted?


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

godammit now i feel like an idiot


----------



## machine666 (Nov 28, 2010)

you are a perfect idiot


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Screw it,I give up.Maby somebody will make an AP fix soon.

*Posts merged*



			
				machine666 said:
			
		

> you are a perfect idiot


Lol this.


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks -_-


----------



## Aeladya (Nov 28, 2010)

m_babble said:
			
		

> Two black screens on my DS Phat using Acekard/AKAIO 1.8.1 w/ AP Bypass enabled.
> I have a Kingston 4GB micro SDHC.
> Even doubled checked by updating loaders via WiFi as suggested.
> Am I doing something wrong here?




You need a new MicroSD card. That one just doesn't work, I have the same problem with it, it also does not work with Pokemon Black and White. I had to use my Kingston 2GB. The Taiwan ones don't work, the only ones that work with those three games are the Japanese ones.


----------



## Xeronage (Nov 28, 2010)

Aight. I've applied all hex offsets to the ROM ignoring the two that don't make any ARM memory map sense but applied them as memory cheats to be sure. Still have AP problems. Dang...


----------



## retrogamefan (Nov 28, 2010)

Relentless88 said:
			
		

> I found something that looks like a hex edit for the english version but I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



The data posted above is incorrect...so there is little point to people trying to work out a patch.

This data is only intended for a *DSTT*...and the offset 0x023FC400 is only used for carts that *cannot* emulate reads under 0x8000h...the newest form of AP in games


----------



## owlman (Nov 28, 2010)

so how do you make it work for a dstt exactly j/w i have no clue


----------



## owlman (Nov 28, 2010)

darkspirit456 said:
			
		

> Relentless88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what would i need to do?


----------



## junn (Nov 28, 2010)

did some test on some micro SD cards.
**SuperCard DSTwo
ver.1.08

(1)Kingston
4gb/class 4 [taiwan]
-clean mode: works
patch mode: white screen
but,after adding the line
in DTC save file: 

realtime_patch=2
-patch mode: works.

(2)Kingston [japan]
8gb/class 4
clean mode: black screen
patch mode: white screen

interesting.same brand of micro sd,same class, but different 
country.


**acekard 2i
AKAIO V.1.8.1
AP: ON

(1)sandisk
8gb/class 2
-works great


**ezflash V plus
ver. 2.0 RC18

(1)sandisk
4gb/class 2
-black screen


**R4
wood 1.18

(1)Kingston
2gb[taiwan]
-works


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

so.... no help with Wood R4?


----------



## plainlazy (Nov 28, 2010)

The release by lolcatz is working for Akaio 1.8.0 (Anti piracy bypass turned on) and on Wood R4 v1.14


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 28, 2010)

damnit, doesn't work on my ak2i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it's because of my taiwan card i think. is there any way an akaio update could fix it later on?


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 28, 2010)

Playing on a friends acekadr 2 right now..Good game so far.


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

plainlazy said:
			
		

> The release by lolcatz is working for Akaio 1.8.0 (Anti piracy bypass turned on) and on Wood R4 v1.14



it does not work on Wood 1.14 or 1.17


----------



## Phazon13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I does not work on 1.14, also black screen


----------



## ThommyDude (Nov 28, 2010)

we R4 Wood users need to wait a couple of days for YWG to make 1.18
can't take long, right?


----------



## dragster215 (Nov 28, 2010)

any word for m3?


----------



## albel005 (Nov 28, 2010)

dragster215 said:
			
		

> any word for m3?



sadly it doesnt work we will just have to wait for an AP patch


----------



## Batman55 (Nov 28, 2010)

worked on my japanese sd card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but it's only a 512 megabyte card lol


----------



## kilogeno (Nov 28, 2010)

I FEEL LIKE CRYING RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Uthuriel (Nov 29, 2010)

is there a fix for cyclo ds ?


----------



## kosheh (Nov 29, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> m_babble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the time being. After AKAIO 1.8.1 came out I was able to use my Acekard 2i again.


i must say it's really
weird

Once again same issue here: Golden Sun won't work on a PNY 8gb class 4 here, yet it works just fine on a SanDisk 2gb.

bah I'll just go get the lolcatz release


----------



## TrueGamerGirl (Nov 29, 2010)

I am half way thru the game using an 8gb sandisk HC with Acekard 2i using AKAIO 1.8.1 No problems at all, But decided to test a few memory cards (since I have many lying around)...2GB Kingston gave me a black screen with AP BP enabled. 2gb Ativa (office depot brand) Worked fine. 4gb Sandisk worked fine. 2GB sandisk gave me a black screen. I guess some cards Hate AP. I hope there is a patch out soon for all the eager people.


----------



## lambao (Nov 29, 2010)

As expected, doesn't work on DSTT with the latest kernel =)



			
				owlman said:
			
		

> darkspirit456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I'd like to help, but I'm complete clueless... If anyone who's trying this succeed, please give us some light.
Thanks ^^


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Any known person starting a project to fix this AP for R4 yet?


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 29, 2010)

cloudlinkin said:
			
		

> Any known person starting a project to fix this AP yet?


YWG is probably working on Wood R4 1.18.  Wait a couple of days


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> cloudlinkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks for the update.


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 29, 2010)

Uthuriel said:
			
		

> is there a fix for cyclo ds ?


I have to quote this because the Jap version was completely ignored for Cyclo users.


----------



## TrueGamerGirl (Nov 29, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> Uthuriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's so true. it's one of the most expensive cards too...yet it is Ignored does anyone know why? my sister has one and she hasn't been able to play anything good because of this.
p.s LOL at the blonde treasure troll I LOVE IT!


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> Uthuriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, both b.4 and 1.60 give black screens and steal mode won't load. Either wait for some kind if working patch or an official/beta firmware update from TC to fix the AP. I will probably have my hands on a retail cart before that happens though. TC has been moving pretty slow with the CycloDS support.


----------



## MBison (Nov 29, 2010)

this is working for people with Supercard DSTwo?  For some reason with mine it has two white screens and nothing else.


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

MBison said:
			
		

> this is working for people with Supercard DSTwo?  For some reason with mine it has two white screens and nothing else.



From what I hear it should work on Supercard DSTWO (EOS 1.08)


----------



## shadow theory (Nov 29, 2010)

I may give this a try. I really was not a fan of the first two--which was surprising for me since RPGs are one of my favorite genres (have been since 1992!) but after playing so many and having so many good experiences the first two somewhat fell short of the moments that really made RPGs memorable and fun. At least for me.

But I'm willing to give the series another go because of the popularity and the chance this one can hit with me. I really would like another RPG to add to my rotation!


----------



## MBison (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep that was it. Went to 1.08 from 1.07 and works.

So if anyone has an issue with Supercard DSTWO, that's it.


----------



## titen96 (Nov 29, 2010)

would this work with a 2gb sandisk microsd card?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 29, 2010)

You have to test it, its kind of case by case.


----------



## Dudu.exe (Nov 29, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this one works in clean mode on my dstwo...


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 29, 2010)

When all else fails,I mean if no patch works for ysmenu the only solution is if someone rips the text for the eng version of the game and put it all in the jap version because if I am correct retro already made a fix for the jap golden sun dark dawn.
If no one still does this buying a new card is the last resort


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 29, 2010)

This game is reported working R4 Wood v1.18!
I tested it out and it works flawlessly!!
Anybody with an R4 (NO CLONES. LEGITS ONLY.) hop on over to this thread!

R4 Wood v1.18!!!

1. The download link is at the bottom-left of the FIRST post, click it. 
2. From there you SHOULD see the following:
"You may also want to check out the latest version of this file: Wood R4 1.18"
3. Click on that link, download and update your R4 AND ENJOYYYY!!!

Special Thanks to the YWG for the new release!

WoodRPG is for the Acekard R.P.G only! WoodR4 is for the original/real R4 only! Clones, fakes, and M3 cards are not officially supported.​


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> This game is reported working R4 Wood v1.18!
> I tested it out and it works flawlessly!!
> Anybody with an R4 (NO CLONES. LEGITS ONLY.) hop on over to this thread!
> 
> ...



Cheers bro!
And I just downloaded DQ9 to waste time before a fix was made... -_-
Is it working with lolcatz or robotskiller release?

Heres the proper link

http://gbatemp.net/t267179-wood-firmwares-v1-18


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 29, 2010)

cloudlinkin said:
			
		

> iDarkTrace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am playing Robotskiller's Golden Sun Dark Dawn RIGHT NOW. It works!


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 29, 2010)

It's been out since yesterday. I really don't understand how lolcatz dump got nuked, it is perfectly fine.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Nov 29, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> This game is reported working R4 Wood v1.18!
> I tested it out and it works flawlessly!!
> Anybody with an R4 (NO CLONES. LEGITS ONLY.) hop on over to this thread!
> 
> ...



fixed...now if I could only get it to work on the cards I have! (Acekard2i+CycloDS)
Edit..I just got ninja'd 0_0


----------



## jagerstaffel (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been following this thread for a bit, and forgive me if this question has been asked already, but is there GBA link functionality? Like, if you have either of the GBA games in your GBA slot yu can upload stuff from it?


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Can anybody confirm if the official dump or the lolcatz dump work the the wood r4?


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 29, 2010)

iDarkTrace said:
			
		

> *I am playing Robotskiller's Golden Sun Dark Dawn RIGHT NOW. It works!*



i believe he confirmed it....


----------



## cloudlinkin (Nov 29, 2010)

Is robotskiller official?


----------



## glitchcannon (Nov 29, 2010)

cloudlinkin said:
			
		

> Is robotskiller official?



its a repack of LOLcats...sooooo i suppose so?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 29, 2010)

glitchcannon said:
			
		

> cloudlinkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're exactly the same, which is why I don't understand why Lolcatz's release got nuked.


----------



## Schlupi (Nov 29, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> glitchcannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually... according to my roms the lolcatz version is missing 4 kb..

Do not know if it matters, but shows they are hot EXACTLY the same. =P

Anyways, hating myself because I promised myself I would finish playing TLA again before I started Dark Dawn. In the Mars Lighthouse, hoping to finish tonight... >_>


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 29, 2010)

Off-topic: Mars Lighthouse, is like OMG legit, LOVE THAT LEVEL

On-topic: I will be happy once someone is able to make some sort of patch for my slow card >.>


----------



## haddad (Nov 29, 2010)

omg omg omg omg YES YES YES YES!!! FINALLY!!! AFTER 7 years since GS2

w00t w00t w00t w00tf


----------



## iDarkTrace (Nov 29, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> omg omg omg omg YES YES YES YES!!! FINALLY!!! AFTER 7 years since GS2
> 
> w00t w00t w00t w00tf



Lol I felt that way aswell, kinda pissed off my friends on MSN with my HOOPPLAAA xD


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been playing this game for a while now and I'm very impressed!


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 29, 2010)

its acting weird on my ak rpg akaio 1.8.1 with bypass on, it automatically changes the save size every time i start it, usually to either 4k or 4m, and it will only work once i manually reset it to unknown/auto detect each time i start it


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 29, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> did some test on some micro SD cards.
> **SuperCard DSTwo
> ver.1.08
> 
> ...


I have that exact microSD, and I added the realtime_patch=2 line, but no cigar. Does it have to go in a specific spot? No matter though, I don't really need the real-time menu anyway.


----------



## Taellon (Nov 29, 2010)

Running Acekard2i AKAIO 1.8.1, I just get black screens when I load up the game even when I delete the old save and turn AAP on for this game. No idea why it won't work.


----------



## SpeediZero (Nov 29, 2010)

After 15 minutes of messing around in cmd trying to get r4crypt to make woodr4 my secondary OS, I can finally play this in all it's awesomesauce.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Nov 29, 2010)

SpeediZero said:
			
		

> After 15 minutes of messing around in cmd trying to get r4crypt to make woodr4 my secondary OS, I can finally play this in all it's awesomesauce.


wait what?
You did this for what flashcard? acekard2i!?!?
GUIDE NOW!


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 29, 2010)

so theres a patch?


----------



## haddad (Nov 29, 2010)

shredrdie said:
			
		

> so theres a patch?



No the actual dumped rom (english usa version) already came out


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome,this game and 999 is fixed in the newest R4 Wood firmware.After I complete this 'll go over to 999.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there any kind of fix for this on EZ Flash-Vi, besides special mode? I'm really getting tired of all these new games coming out and I can't play them because my storage media isn't a very specific type (ie not slow. Apparently Wal-Mart sells crappy MicroSDs). >.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Is there any kind of fix for this on EZ Flash-Vi, besides special mode? I'm really getting tired of all these new games coming out and I can't play them because my storage media isn't a very specific type (ie not slow. Apparently Wal-Mart sells crappy MicroSDs). >.


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 29, 2010)

haddad said:
			
		

> shredrdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im aware. i meant to ask if there is an Anti Piracy patch out


----------



## Bluelaserman (Nov 29, 2010)

Whats the best emulator for this Game?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Whats the best emulator for this Game?


Desmume is the only emulator that works with this.  (According to the site where I downloaded the ROM)


----------



## Bluelaserman (Nov 29, 2010)

Tried that, sounds glitches >


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there a fix for R4 Ultra?


----------



## YN3 (Nov 29, 2010)

awesomeeee


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 29, 2010)

Needs more cyclo support


----------



## SickPuppy (Nov 29, 2010)

I got this to work on AK2i AKAIO 1.8.1, set the Bypass AntiPiracy to _Enabled_.

I cannot get this game to work on my CycloDS or M3DS Real with the latest firmwares installed.


----------



## regnad (Nov 29, 2010)

MarcusRaven said:
			
		

> Is there any kind of fix for this on EZ Flash-Vi, besides special mode? I'm really getting tired of all these new games coming out and I can't play them because my storage media isn't a very specific type (ie not slow. Apparently Wal-Mart sells crappy MicroSDs). >.


----------



## gaeanprayer (Nov 29, 2010)

Long ass intro is long ass. After a few minutes I just went and did the dishes until it got off its soap box. 

Anyway, anyone fix or know if a fix is on the way for the buzzing sound when playing in Desmume? If it was a subtle sound I could bear with it, but it drowns out everything else happening in the game. It's quite bad.


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

EDGE 2.0 has been released! Lists 'numerous' game fixes - not sure if this is one of them. Can't hurt to try...


EDIT: Nope. Still hanging at two black screens. :/


----------



## Chromaticblur (Nov 29, 2010)

R4 wood 1.18, still black screens for me ):


----------



## Kaimu (Nov 29, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> EDGE 2.0 has been released! Lists 'numerous' game fixes - not sure if this is one of them. Can't hurt to try...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nope. Still hanging at two black screens. :/



Same here


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 29, 2010)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> rainwhore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does that only work on iEDGE?


----------



## altorn (Nov 29, 2010)

GS3 plays worse than the first two. TOO MANY CUTSCENES AND TUTORIALS.
And the 3D models look more like retards and squares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But Im playing this anyway, I've waited almost 10 years for this.


----------



## regnad (Nov 29, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> GS3 plays worse than the first two. TOO MANY CUTSCENES AND TUTORIALS.
> And the 3D models look more like retards and squares.
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 29, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> TUTORIALS.


It's been over seven years since the last game came out.  Many, many people who will play it are people who have never played the others.


----------



## zizer (Nov 29, 2010)

Also works on Supercard dstwo


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> Kaimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, normal EDGE on a DS Lite here - and the new OS works for it (it made 999 playable). Shame about GS... but this is a major release of sorts, so I'd be surprised if someone didn't come up with an AP patch soon.


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

meh.. i was so hyped for this game this whole week.. stupid iTouchDS won't run it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: i got a kingston 4gb taiwan and a microSD 1gb taiwan, none works.. should i wait a little more for a patch/firmware update or should i buy a new sd card (or maybe a new flashcart XD)


----------



## outgum (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh its on the scene now, Had it waaayyy before it was on here


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 29, 2010)

cmon EDGE! work godd*am it


----------



## HBK (Nov 29, 2010)

The overworld does look A LOT better than in GS1 or 2. But indeed, if it didn't I would be worried.


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

and how are the monster encounter rates on the overworld ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:meh gtg to college.. cya tomorrow guys~! and GL with your flashcarts :3


----------



## HBK (Nov 29, 2010)

Xokes said:
			
		

> and how are the monster encounter rates on the overworld ?



Lower than previous games.


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Xokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm nice.. at least i wont have to get pissed at the game when im trying to move from one town to another *.*


----------



## altorn (Nov 29, 2010)

The first two didnt have tutorials on how to use a fucking MOVE psynergy. It may be the incorporated touch controls but for GS1/2 fans like us, these are such a waste of time. I don't know why but the first two were so intuitive that you didn't need tutorials to go through them. Remember, only the Djinn usage had the longest tutorial back in the days!

I don't like the lower encounter rate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No grinding.
The camera moves too much it makes me sick.

Why the hell am i disappointed??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like feeling this with my recent games.
(zelda DS, zelda wii, gs3, etc)

They're making most games just videos to watch now.
(rant end --- for now)


----------



## HBK (Nov 29, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> *The first two didnt have tutorials on how to use a fucking MOVE psynergy.* It may be the incorporated touch controls but for GS1/2 fans like us, these are such a waste of time. I don't know why but the first two were so intuitive that you didn't need tutorials to go through them. Remember, only the Djinn usage had the longest tutorial back in the days!
> 
> I don't like the lower encounter rate.
> 
> ...



Golden Sun, Sol Sanctum. Yes, IT did (the first one).


----------



## xist (Nov 29, 2010)

Got some bad news for you....

I posted much earlier that the dumps were identical. Apparently it seems there's a repack of the XXXX lolcatz dump labelled as the Robotkillers scene dump floating around.

MD5 of lolcatz - 882B71AA3E797E6B3B930171216CC15C
MD5 of Robotkillers - B4C124796E3F4FCF7D9944D5F120BAE6

(MD5 Checker - http://download.cnet.com/MD5-Checker/3000-...4-10410639.html )

Sorry....i feel like such a fraud....

facepalm.jpg


----------



## Apk07 (Nov 29, 2010)

Whine whine whine. Games where you grind all day aren't fun, sorry.
And I don't feel like the encounter rate is lower or higher than in other games.


----------



## altorn (Nov 29, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> altorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope, the first time you use Move you're not led into a tutorial.
Kraden just tells you about the statues in the room and he wants more investigation
but not something like a 2 minute tutorial.


----------



## Ulttimaa (Nov 29, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...

It's not a two-minute tutorial in here, either. It's just them telling you to try out Move. 
Kraden also tells you the same thing. 

Yeah, it's a bit longer than what GS1 had, it's far from excessive. 

Also, keep in mind the fact that Dark Dawn is supposed to be considered the start of the main storyline, and that GS1 and 2 were simply the prologue. It's also been 7 years in reality since the last Golden Sun game, not to mention Dark Dawn is quite a bit different in it's menus and such from GS1 and 2. 
Why is it such a big deal that they want to make sure people who are just getting into Golden Sun know how to use Psynergy correctly on the field?

The encounter rate doesn't feel any different from the first two games. You didn't have to grind in EITHER Golden Sun game. Hell, I'm currently replaying GS2 for my 4-5th time, and I haven't grinded once, and I'm practically overleveled. Grinding doesn't make a game good.

I haven't experienced any problems with the camera. In fact, I kind of like the dynamic camera, it makes it feel a little more fresh. 

Overall, stop complaining, unless you actually have a legitimate problem with the game. It's been 7 YEARS since the last GS game, and it's on an entirely different system. Of COURSE things aren't going to be exactly the same. It'd be ridiculous for it to be.


----------



## ilovewendy (Nov 29, 2010)

black screen on wood 1.18 as the three characters leave the first screen on the way to find patcher... music still plays


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

i'm already playing this! tnx to retro's fixes!


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

On EDGE 2.0, the RobotKillers version doesn't work. Trying out the XXXX Lolcatz version just in case.. will edit the post when I have results.

EDIT: Nope. Same black screens.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

Idk how far I am but i'm 5 hours through,and I must say this game is really good.

Is it better than the other GS games?Unfortunatly,no. Is it still one of the best DS RPGS?Yes.


----------



## AcidAce (Nov 29, 2010)

cmon someone pls give a Leap of Faith for us EDGE users! >


----------



## Skeezy (Nov 29, 2010)

Guessing nothing has happened yet on the CycloDS front?


----------



## omarrrio (Nov 29, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> i'm already playing this! tnx to retro's fixes!



Retro fixes ?? can you please tell me what frimware are you using and what flash cart especially ?

i have R4 iii Upgrade , is it a clone or original? thank you.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

omarrrio said:
			
		

> rikardo03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't think you can boot ysmenu in your cart.. but here's the link to his thread...
RetroGameFan's Thread


----------



## haddad (Nov 29, 2010)

Bluelaserman said:
			
		

> Tried that, sounds glitches >


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

Soo... still no fix huh...


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Soo... still no fix huh...


There is for some flash carts.Wich one do you have?


----------



## omarrrio (Nov 29, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> omarrrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




worked liek charm, thnx man.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a 4GB kingston card, thats where the problem is, so i need a patch to be able to play this


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your SD card.Whats your flash card?xP

Like Acekard,R4,Cyclo,Edge,ect.Wich one do you have?

And if you have an Acekard,that is one of the SD cards this game works on....I think


----------



## Pino84 (Nov 29, 2010)

any news for cyclods users 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I also have a fireX card it has no microsd support but I use a usb through slot 2 gba cartridge and I copied the dslinker files a while back and then the menu changed to dslinker through an xmenu.dat....so if I was to copy the files from ttmenu 6.40 onto my firex or overwrite my cyclods microsd will this work?

I managed to get an MD menu working on my firex card but it only uses xmenu.dat not the TTS.dat menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

or should I just wait for a patch?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acekard 2i Akaio 1.8.1, its not working even with AAP


----------



## nugundam0079 (Nov 29, 2010)

Any news for M3I Zero users??


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think there are.. :\

Neither for M3 nor iTouchDS.. I think they're associated ain't they ?

I think imma order another flashcart (Maybe an Acekard or something).. that iTouchDS is getting on my nerves.. >_>


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Xokes said:
			
		

> I don't think there are.. :\
> 
> Neither for M3 nor iTouchDS.. I think they're associated ain't they ?
> 
> I think imma order another flashcart (Maybe an Acekard or something).. that iTouchDS is getting on my nerves.. >_>




it's always a good idea to have different carts
so if a game don't work on one, it'll work on the other


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

RoMee said:
			
		

> Xokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's kinda hard to get some flashcarts especially here in Portugal.. There aren't any retail shops to get one.. I actually ordered mine from Spain and the cost from the flashcart itself was lower than the cost of the delivery.. >_>

now to finish off the off-topic part, what flashcart should I get ? I've got a NDS Lite, and I heard the Acekard was pretty good.. that new one that almost no AP affects it.. [OFF-TOPIC END]


----------



## MasterMan (Nov 29, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> i'm already playing this! tnx to retro's fixes!


Hi, i am a unlucky guy with a M3 Real. I dwnloaded retro's fixes and pit in my card for use with YSM3.
TTmenu folder in the root, ttmenu, ttreset and ttpatch dats in YSmenu folder. GS3 doesn't works, double white screens after like 80% of progress bar, with or without DMA checked. With reset option enabled, it returns a error with ttreset.dat.
There's some hope for me?


----------



## mad567 (Nov 29, 2010)

Any fix for the cyclo ds Users ???


----------



## Kutxiii (Nov 29, 2010)

Xokes said:
			
		

> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they are not difficult to find mano,   i have a contact  from a guy that sell cards...  r4, dsst  etc          abraco


----------



## dukemagus (Nov 29, 2010)

Xokes said:
			
		

> But it's kinda hard to get some flashcarts especially here in Portugal.. There aren't any retail shops to get one.. I actually ordered mine from Spain and the cost from the flashcart itself was lower than the cost of the delivery.. >_>
> 
> now to finish off the off-topic part, what flashcart should I get ? I've got a NDS Lite, and I heard the Acekard was pretty good.. that new one that almost no AP affects it.. [OFF-TOPIC END]



try shoptemp... it surely takes some time, but worth the wait


----------



## Soaline (Nov 29, 2010)

Black screen too on R4 SDHC 1.27.
I hope there'll be a fix soon..


----------



## Kutxiii (Nov 29, 2010)

dukemagus said:
			
		

> Xokes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




or call this guy  (918880398 jorge )  and ask him...   u can say that that i gave you the number.  im the guy he sold one dsst or dstt in the forum montijo


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

FINALLY!!!

I can get on GBATEMP without the damn thing crashing!


----------



## nugundam0079 (Nov 29, 2010)

The other cards I own are a super Card Lite and a defunct  DSxtreme

(any luck with super card lite?)


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 29, 2010)

do you read the Sun Saga found on some of the bookshelves? it's really helpful if you haven't played the 1 & 2..


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 29, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> The other cards I own are a super Card Lite and a defunct  DSxtreme
> 
> (any luck with super card lite?)




GBA Flashcarts my friend are slowly dying....

mainly the process of painsteakingly converting them to .DSQ and CONSTANTLY checking / re converting if you didn't get the options right.....only to find out you need a firmware update...>_<

then I got my R4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have my SuperCard SD...but I never use it


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh..Then you'll have to get another SD card.If you dont want to pay much,just get a 1 gig.


----------



## Langin (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi ehm yeah I am not going to read so many pages, sorry but I gonna ask it.

How can I play this game on a SuperCard DSTWO with a 4gb Dane Elec SD card? Ehm do I need a non-sdhc card? I have many 2 gb thingy´s!


----------



## nugundam0079 (Nov 29, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> nugundam0079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats disheartening to hear :/


----------



## davidsl_128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Does this game need a 1MB save, or will the usual 512KB save do?


----------



## Fer476 (Nov 29, 2010)

Uh....is there a fix for R4 SDHC yet? =/. I can play the JP version with a special Wood firmware, but is there a fix for the US version?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Nov 29, 2010)

just as a note... DSTwo 1.07 woks with this game if you get whitescreened on 1.08


----------



## huberinfo (Nov 29, 2010)

- Supercard DSTWO
- NDSLite
- EOS 1.08
- Transcend 16 GB Class 2 - new formatet with Panasonic Formatter
- Rom: CRC32=57669A40 MD5=882B71AA3E797E6B3B930171216CC15C

1. Start with Clean Mode = 2 white screens
2. Start with Patch Mode = 2 white screens

Now I deleted the .dtc+.sav Files

After testing this worked for me:
1. Start with Clean Mode = 2 white screens
2. NDS switch off and switch on again
3. Now Start with Patch Mode = now the game works!


----------



## RoMee (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like this is the last good game for 2010
for the DS anyways

I hoping the release groups catch up with some of the unreleased kids games


----------



## Uthuriel (Nov 29, 2010)

huberinfo said:
			
		

> - Supercard DSTWO
> - NDSLite
> - EOS 1.08
> - Transcend 16 GB Class 2 - new formatet with Panasonic Formatter
> ...



i just copied just this in my folder and everything worked fine for me

http://forum.supercard.sc/attachment.php?a...XJRUzhXOEhQQlBz


----------



## altorn (Nov 29, 2010)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> altorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes this was around 2 minutes of dialogue with 2 selection windows. 
But enough of that, you're right it is the new control scheme so they added control tutorials.

For grinding, i am one of those who died/lost the first time in important battles like Pokemon or Goldensun
back then and i used to get nervous before those battles so i tend to train/grind a lot.

Well, I am disappointed cause I bought it expecting something but I didn't get the feeling I had
with the first 2.


----------



## Marv (Nov 29, 2010)

Hell Yeah!

Golden Sun works on M3DS Real! Used lastest YSmenu.

Download it here

Just place TTmenu, YSmenu folders and YSM3.nds on your card, run Sakura or Touchpod and launch YSN3.nds. Choose the game and play!


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 29, 2010)

damn it ... acekard 2i but still a no go for me ... no fix I presume ?
I still do not know why the japanese release works and not this one ...


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> damn it ... acekard 2i but still a no go for me ... no fix I presume ?



Sadly no, i have been scouring the internet for a long time now


----------



## pythong85 (Nov 29, 2010)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> damn it ... acekard 2i but still a no go for me ... no fix I presume ?
> I still do not know why the japanese release works and not this one ...



you could try downloading from a different site. ak2i should work, it does for me (as many people before said: akaio 1.8.1, aap)


----------



## ShinyLatios (Nov 29, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bypass AP doesn't work? I've been playing this all day now...

well I think there's YSmenu for acekard... theres a fix for DSTT/YSmenu users. try it


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 29, 2010)

I just can't help using the inappropriate 'emoticon' response in this game.

NPC "Oh no, he's going to die!"
Me:


----------



## Xokes (Nov 29, 2010)

Still no fix for iTouchDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if I can play with older firmwares.. :\


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 29, 2010)

tested and still not working ...


----------



## cateater1 (Nov 29, 2010)

Its definitely an sd card latency problem for me i think Ak2i Akaio 1.8.1 ap on or off it doesnt matter, also tried different releases = no joy.

I've tried a Transcend 4gb class 2 sdhc and a Sandisk 2gb no luck either way, i ordered a dstwo card sat and a Samsung 8gb class 6 card today so i've got some more options.

I was due for an upgrade anyway


----------



## Mistik26 (Nov 29, 2010)

And for the R4i Gold or the DsLinker 16g ? No patch ? I want to play :'(


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 29, 2010)

Is Golden Sun working on Wood R4 v1.18?


----------



## Langin (Nov 29, 2010)

Works at last! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its really nice. Fanzine will have this one and Epic Mickey too!


----------



## funem (Nov 29, 2010)

Works fine and dandy on my AK2i with 1.8.1 and AP on, 16gb San Disk Class 2 SD card, ROM name Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn_USA_NDS-RobotKillers Size 223,200,056 trimmed.... As I said works fine so far...

Like it so far going to buy it when I can.

Bit of a long arsed intro though....


----------



## dragster215 (Nov 29, 2010)

just started playing on my m3real...

a whole other level of awesomeness...


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done on getting it to work, guys. Now, if only an EDGE patch was released....!


----------



## xist (Nov 29, 2010)

huberinfo said:
			
		

> - Supercard DSTWO
> - NDSLite
> - EOS 1.08
> - Transcend 16 GB Class 2 - new formatet with Panasonic Formatter
> - Rom: CRC32=57669A40 MD5=882B71AA3E797E6B3B930171216CC15C



This is the lolcatz release repacked as the scene one and explains my initial error....and may explain the differences people are having in compatibilities.

Check your MD5's!


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Nov 29, 2010)

ugh! Damn it! I'm Already So Far in Golden Sun Dark Dawn [JAP] just wondering there wouldn't be a way to convert Saves for [JAP] to [USA] right Because it's gonna be a Itch to Start Over...?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

Hai, me again, currently digging out my 1GB Sandisk which i had buried somewhere, if it works with this then im gonna be happy and we can confirm that 3GB SD cards and over is _bad_.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Nov 29, 2010)

Ever tried to rename the save file? It just needs the same name than the rom itself has. Mostly it works. At least between EU and US releases. I'll do the the same to my US save once the EU version is out. 

Usually I like US releases best, but having played GS 1+2 in German now makes it strange to play it in English. ^^


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> Ever tried to rename the save file? It just needs the same name than the rom itself has. Mostly it works. At least between EU and US releases. I'll do the the same to my US save once the EU version is out.
> 
> Usually I like US releases best, but having played GS 1+2 in German now makes it strange to play it in English. ^^


Yeah But I Think it's Different from [JAP] ----> [USA]


----------



## narutofan777 (Nov 29, 2010)

yea works akaio 1.8.1 with ap bypass(turn it on enable then when u start the game hold Y) acekard is 2.1(using kingston 4gb) but some freakin wierd thing happened. after several hours in game..k i just walked rite? then monster pops up, (a former boss in game) i pop up in a village, monster pops up again, i kill it. happens like 4 times..then my screen just turns black (bottom one) but my top screen still shows map. this is wierd. has some ingame ap or something like that one super robot gaiden somethin..game


----------



## Jarutais (Nov 29, 2010)

No fix for EDGE?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







me and my luck


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 29, 2010)

Any news of a Cyclo fix yet? Of course not. Don't be so stupid, Blaze. *slaps self.


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 29, 2010)

Uh ... I never used YS ( using M3 Real for awhile now ), let's say I start using YS Menu ... are the .sav files, cheats and configurations compatible between them?


----------



## mrgone (Nov 29, 2010)

oh my god.
it didn't run, black screens on wood r4 1.18

now i use an untrimmed rom and it works


----------



## Jarutais (Nov 29, 2010)

Teton said:
			
		

> rainwhore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you tell me more about this? I'm an EDGE user and have no idea how to make this work...


----------



## Slasher Zero (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoa 39 members 2 anonymous and 150 guests i heard this game was good not that insane im downloading it now wonder if theres AP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally i've been waiting for good ds games to be released .


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Nov 29, 2010)

I want to ask if there's any update for CycloDS evolution, but I'm probably gonna be ignored, like the others who asked.


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

KougaMyazawa said:
			
		

> I want to ask if there's any update for CycloDS evolution, but I'm probably gonna be ignored, like the others who asked.



There is no fix yet for CycloDS. Only option is to wait for either a patch or another firmware update from TC.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Nov 29, 2010)

Slasher Zero said:
			
		

> Whoa 39 members 2 anonymous and 150 guests i heard this game was good not that insane im downloading it now wonder if theres AP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is AP


----------



## Fel (Nov 29, 2010)

KougaMyazawa said:
			
		

> I want to ask if there's any update for CycloDS evolution, but I'm probably gonna be ignored, like the others who asked.


Why don't you just check the main page instead? It says CycloDS has a new firmware update with "numerous games fixed". Or check out the CycloDS section here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, I've just seen the beginning of the game (in Jap though), and it's almost impossible how they use so many smileys! I just hope the whole game's not gonna be like that, although it's nice, the original games had them strategically placed and didn't use them all the time for a certain reason - it made the interactions much more interesting, and they didn't get boring after a while.


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Nov 29, 2010)

whendarknessfalls said:
			
		

> KougaMyazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, I don't think they even started to make a patch yet. -.-


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Nov 29, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> KougaMyazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Numerous games fixed? Yes. One of them Dark Dawn? Nope.


----------



## Fel (Nov 29, 2010)

KougaMyazawa said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I thought that fixed it, but now I've checked and see it still hasn't been fixed. Sorry for the misinformation then. Well, what about buying the game? If you can spare 35 dollars, it's certainly worth the buy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially since you seem so eager to play it. (though if you're not buying it because of not having enough cash for it, I understand)


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Nov 29, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> KougaMyazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buying is an option, but I prefer to have the ROM. Switching between games is such a hassle. If I have the ROM with my other games in one cart, I don't have to bother with switching between games, and avoid the risk of losing it. Plus, I can't get cheats, or use RTS, which is a very convenient thing for me.


----------



## Ephidiel (Nov 29, 2010)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> yea works akaio 1.8.1 with ap bypass(turn it on enable then when u start the game hold Y) acekard is 2.1(using kingston 4gb) but some freakin wierd thing happened. after several hours in game..k i just walked rite? then monster pops up, (a former boss in game) i pop up in a village, monster pops up again, i kill it. happens like 4 times..then my screen just turns black (bottom one) but my top screen still shows map. this is wierd. has some ingame ap or something like that one super robot gaiden somethin..game


Same AP bug in the jpn version
just save and reload the game to avoid this 
usually you get it on low battery


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

KougaMyazawa said:
			
		

> Fel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had it pre-orded for a while now and my GameStop might get it in sometime tomorrow. But yes, I'd rather use a flashcart for all the convenient features. Hopefully it won't take much longer for TC to get the forums back up and then maybe have a new beta firmware with a Golden Sun fix.


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Nov 29, 2010)

whendarknessfalls said:
			
		

> I've had it pre-orded for a while now and my GameStop might get it in sometime tomorrow. But yes, I'd rather use a flashcart for all the convenient features. Hopefully it won't take much longer for TC to get the forums back up and then maybe have a new beta firmware with a Golden Sun fix.



if TC is the CycloDS main website, then they're already back up. Otherwise, what is TC?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

Allright im back (Too.... much... NOSTALGIA!) and i can confirm that 3GB+ cards is _bad_.

Currently at patchers place and there is just so much Nostalgia in this game that it feels like im gonna burst out into tears of happiness *sob*


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 29, 2010)

no update on a ap patch?


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 29, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> no update on a ap patch?



i just started looking for one actually, ill update if i find one


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

KougaMyazawa said:
			
		

> whendarknessfalls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TC is short for Team Cyclops. They are the development team for the Cyclo products and provide us with firmware updates. Yes, the main site is back up but the forums are still under maintenance.


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 29, 2010)

meritsalone thanks


----------



## Necoconeco (Nov 29, 2010)

For those who don't know whats up with TC...

Yes there was a patch recently. It said it fixed numerous games. It actually didn't fix very many.

Japanese version of Golden Sun still gets a black screen.
Mario Vs Donkey Kong still contains invisible sprites.
Call of Duty Black Ops isn't saving any checkpoints.

These are the 3 games I tried on 1.59 and 1.60 and all 3 fail.

And theres no "Support" because the TC Forums are still down/disabled so a vast majority of Cyclo Users can't get help from their fellow Cyclo Users. The forum has been down for over a month, so Cyclo users are dependent on getting their help from scattered locations.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Nov 29, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Allright im back (Too.... much... NOSTALGIA!) and i can confirm that 3GB+ cards is _bad_.
> 
> Currently at patchers place and there is just so much Nostalgia in this game that it feels like im gonna burst out into tears of happiness *sob*


Not necessarily, my 4GB Class 4 Kingston Taiwan and DSTWO work, if I use Clean mode. The game does seem a tiny bit choppy, but other than that, it plays fine.


----------



## Silent Storm (Nov 29, 2010)

Best song in the game imo. 

Also the boss theme.


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

Necoconeco said:
			
		

> For those who don't know whats up with TC...
> 
> Yes there was a patch recently. It said it fixed numerous games. It actually didn't fix very many.
> 
> ...


For any CycloDS users out there you can go to http://cyclods.wikidot.com/ for any support from other CycloDS users until the forums are back up.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, looking around on the net i found that YSMenu + TTMenu was updated. I have a R4i-SDHC (that one with the red box package). I tried with TTMenu and IT WORKS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So... try it out and see if it works for you.

Download ->YSMenu + TTMenu v6.40

Just put TTMenu.dat, TTMENU.SYS, TTMenu.nds and TTMenu folder in the root of your sd card, (along with the original firmware of your flashcart). Then boot your flashcard as always you do, and run TTMenu.nds the same way as you run any game. Then look for Golden Sun and be happy ;D

Hope it works for you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT**** LINK IS DEAD, REUPLOADING

EDIT2*** REUPLOADED


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

Okay guys,so i'm kinda stuck right now.


Spoiler



So right now i'm stuck in Craggy Peak Ruins in the room that the tablet says "THE CRAB CANNOT SWIM ANY LONGER."...What do I do here?I've done the other rooms but this one is tough..


----------



## Paarish (Nov 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> Okay guys,so i'm kinda stuck right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I think u use arid heat on something... I'm kinda hazy on that one


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well,I did freeze this water in a bowl,I can melt it too with Tyrell's fireball,but it doesnt really do anything.


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 29, 2010)

mariosonic said:
			
		

> 30084pm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Use arid heat on it


----------



## TEKNIQUE82 (Nov 29, 2010)

Invierno said:
			
		

> Hey guys, looking around on the net i found that YSMenu + TTMenu was updated. I have a R4i-SDHC (that one with the red box package). I tried with TTMenu and IT WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG!!!!! this worked!!!!!! thank you ssssssoooooo much


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 29, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Lol theres one little problem with that..Arent I already soposed to have Amiti in my party?Cause hes with me in the story,but it never let me use him..:/ Yet I still passed the place before this area..


----------



## demitrius (Nov 29, 2010)

For M3 Real users, get the latest package from gaboros. Dark Dawn loads just fine.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know how to get pass the room with the first psynergy vortex (The one with Tyrell in it) in the abandoned mine? I've been wandering around for awhile now and have not been able to figure out what to do next >_< .


----------



## grape_garden (Nov 29, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> For M3 Real users, get the latest package from gaboros. Dark Dawn loads just fine.



Sorry to be useless, but could you possibly post a link to that?


----------



## demitrius (Nov 29, 2010)

Go to the M3 Adapter forum on here.


----------



## grape_garden (Nov 29, 2010)

Well that was embarrassingly intuitive. Thanks.


----------



## whendarknessfall (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazon's listing says "Usually ships within 1 to 3 weeks" LOL


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Nov 29, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to get pass the room with the first psynergy vortex (The one with Tyrell in it) in the abandoned mine? I've been wandering around for awhile now and have not been able to figure out what to do next >_< .



Just use "growth" on that tiny plant to be able to climb down from the plattform above. ^^

By the way... I'm using a Sandisk 16GB SDHC on my Supercard DSTwo, and the game just runs fine in clean mode. Sandisk ever seemed to be the best. *,*


----------



## lambao (Nov 29, 2010)

Working perfectly fine on my DSTT, thanks to RetroGameFan's incredible work =)
Wish I had more time to spent playing, but my college won't let me now... well, vacation is getting closer anyway...


----------



## lolsjoel (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice, works perfectly (near as I can tell) on my AK2i with AKAiO 1.8.1 and 2GB Kingston micro SD.


----------



## leoganx (Nov 29, 2010)

Something weird happens to me. I have identical 4 gb kingston class 4 speed and they seem to come from same country, and in one it works and in the other dont. So i had to pass all data from one to the other to play this.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Nov 29, 2010)

Kuschel-Drow said:
			
		

> ChaosBoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was the first thing I tried, but it didn't work for some reason :\ .

EDIT: I'm an idiot >_< . I tried to use it from above, but it turns out I was supposed to use it in front of the branch. Oh well, thanks for the hint anyway.


----------



## XdragonSB (Nov 30, 2010)

Can somebody send me a TTMenu.sys file?
Whenever I boot up YSmenu for my M3 DS Real and start Golden Sun, all I get is "Booting... Creating TTMenu.sys"

and it stays there
for an hour
and so forth.

EDIT: Nvm, I checked a page before and someone posted a link to a TTMenu.Sys
Now another problem arises: 
When I start the game, the progress bar flies and then stops around 80%. Then the thing gets stuck and I can't play.
Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Any ideas?

EDIT2: I tried using TTmenu, but I get a white screen on the boot of TTmenu.nds.
UGH
I might just go buy the game. I'm tired of using flashcards >.>

EDIT3: Ah, nevermind, it loaded. WOOT Finally.


----------



## john9871 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there a standalone patch?  I want to play it on my M3 Perfect.


----------



## Rasengan_q (Nov 30, 2010)

tried GSD on R4sdhc with TTmenu update, save game, load save, battle, sound & graphic is fine nothing wrong yet! Now i can play it, yay!


----------



## Linktornado (Nov 30, 2010)

Invierno said:
			
		

> Hey guys, looking around on the net i found that YSMenu + TTMenu was updated. I have a R4i-SDHC (that one with the red box package). I tried with TTMenu and IT WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thanks, this worked with my R4 Deluxe replacing the TTMenu folder and loading it with my old YSMenu.nds file. THANKS!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 30, 2010)

For some odd reason it wont work on my Sandisk 8g SDHC


----------



## Coto (Nov 30, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> For some odd reason it wont work on my Sandisk 8g SDHC



Force FAT 16 32KB clustersize format. And make sure you arent using any cheat // CLEAN golden sun usa rom.


----------



## wafflestick (Nov 30, 2010)

yo so how can you change each djini to be on standby?


----------



## regnad (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if someone is working on a patch for this puppy?


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 30, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if someone is working on a patch for this puppy?


I too am waiting for a patch. Im on R4 Ultra, trying YSMenu of formats

What card do you have?


----------



## chrisruls00 (Nov 30, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> For M3 Real users, get the latest package from gaboros. Dark Dawn loads just fine.



How did you get it to work? I keep getting "Rom error 4" when I try to load it from gaboros YSmenu...


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 30, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I downloaded http://filebeam.com/bc5641eb9385c4bc77b67ba2fa639c67

And did the following,

-I did not have to format my SDHC - but some have said its better if you do.
-Copied YSM3.nds and the TTMenu & YSMenu folders - not the System folder (make sure you delete - not replace the old version of YSM3, TTMenu and YSMenu to include the TTMENU.SYS file) to the root of the card.
-Copied game to card
-Started DS and ran YSM3.nds and chose the game (I left everything as default,only DMA was checked)


----------



## jikijiki (Nov 30, 2010)

Invierno said:
			
		

> Hey guys, looking around on the net i found that YSMenu + TTMenu was updated. I have a R4i-SDHC (that one with the red box package). I tried with TTMenu and IT WORKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an R4 Ultra SDHC I selected TTMenu.nds in my Moonshell but now its stuck on a white screen with this black square loading box on the bottom left. Cold someone help please?


----------



## Bluelaserman (Nov 30, 2010)

Use YSMenu


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 30, 2010)

hyperhouse91 said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, ill check this now. What card are you using?

Edit:Unable to be used due to R4 Ultra being an Acekard Clone. Get error message: "Error: can't fatInitDefault


----------



## rurudtsafg (Nov 30, 2010)

loesjoel said:
			
		

> Nice, works perfectly (near as I can tell) on my AK2i with AKAiO 1.8.1 and Kingston micro SD.


How is it possible I have a 4gb kingston and Acekard 2i 1.8.1 and it will not work at all. I have enabled the ap and still nothing please help.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 30, 2010)

4GB Kingstons don't work, sorry.

To be clear, that microSD is only too slow to run AntiAntiPiracy.  If the game is patched or fixed via firmware update, then you can play it fine.


----------



## hyperhouse91 (Nov 30, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> hyperhouse91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M3DS Real..


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 30, 2010)

hyperhouse91 said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, M3 is R4 related, While R4 Ultra is Acekard related, resulting in the failure of all things for R4, unless made to work for Ultra or (sometimes) Acekard


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Nov 30, 2010)

Humm... My Sandisk 16GB SDHC is formatted with 64k cluster size... And it's been months since I formatted it the last time, still everything is perfectly fine. (although I know that this format doesn't work with Sakura or stuff ^^)


----------



## signz (Nov 30, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> 4GB Kingstons don't work, sorry.
> 
> To be clear, that microSD is only too slow to run AntiAntiPiracy.  If the game is patched or fixed via firmware update, then you can play it fine.


Bullshit, it's working perfectly on my Kingston 4GB Class 4 µSDHC!
Maybe the country it's from is the factor. Mine is from Japan, maybe yours/his/others are from other countries...


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 30, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe reformatting the card would help..


----------



## GTK_Kheirro (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there a solution to make it work on DSTT ? Lufia DS also don't work for me.I have YSMenu TTMenu V6.40 .


----------



## alucard_xs (Nov 30, 2010)

does someone know if the "YSMenu + TTMenu v6.40" trick work with acekard 2i ?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 30, 2010)

GTK_Kheirro said:
			
		

> Is there a solution to make it work on DSTT ? Lufia DS also don't work for me.I have YSMenu TTMenu V6.40 .


did you copy everything on v6.40? not just the 3 .dat files... every file is essential to make games work properly... it should be working fine..
read his edited first post..

http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases?


----------



## GTK_Kheirro (Nov 30, 2010)

I copied TTmenu, TTmenu.SYS, TTmenu.dat & TTmenu.nds in the root of my SD card & i have always the error=-4 when i attemp to run the game. Do i need to formate my SD ?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 30, 2010)

GTK_Kheirro said:
			
		

> I copied TTmenu, TTmenu.SYS, TTmenu.dat & TTmenu.nds in the root of my SD card & i have always the error=-4 when i attemp to run the game. Do i need to formate my SD ?


ur using DSTT right? you don't need the TTmenu.sys coz your cart will automatically make one when you run ur cart...

try to reformat your card..


----------



## Random Seeker (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello people, I'm just a random person who hit the AP roadblock when trying to play this game, I'd like a few questions answered as I suspect I'll never get to play this game if there's no incentive of people creating a patch due to the YSmenu workaround.

I only owned 1 flashcard, it's ancient and no longer updated, it's called the supercard mini sd, does the YSmenu even work with it? Never found any relevant on google.

Seen a few posts saying that AP can't be broken by your average person, am I allow to ask what's the reason behind this, and how does your general AP works?


----------



## Jarutais (Nov 30, 2010)

Still praying for a EDGE DS fix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No one cares for this flashcard damn it


----------



## Farquad (Nov 30, 2010)

Random Seeker said:
			
		

> Hello people, I'm just a random person who hit the AP roadblock when trying to play this game, I'd like a few questions answered as I suspect I'll never get to play this game if there's no incentive of people creating a patch due to the YSmenu workaround.
> 
> I only owned 1 flashcard, it's ancient and no longer updated, it's called the supercard mini sd, does the YSmenu even work with it? Never found any relevant on google.
> 
> Seen a few posts saying that AP can't be broken by your average person, am I allow to ask what's the reason behind this, and how does your general AP works?



It's hard stuff, i took a look at it once and had a play around but i never got anywhere. It's out of my depth.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 30, 2010)

Jarutais said:
			
		

> Still praying for a EDGE DS fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, EDGE is a Cyclods clone, so we need an update for Cyclods to fix this game, so EDGE will get it too.


----------



## Ceesjah (Nov 30, 2010)

is m3 ever gonna fix games again? Not being able to play stuff is getting quite annoying.. oh and.. 500 :>


----------



## digipokemaster (Nov 30, 2010)

is anyone making a patch for this game and beyblade? ( i know beyblade is not in this topic )


----------



## Aurora Wright (Nov 30, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't format cards bigger than 4 GB in FAT16.


----------



## Etrian (Nov 30, 2010)

OK, so I'm pretty sure i have a real r4 and i just updated it to wood r4 v1.18 but when i try to load GSD all i get is a flash of white and then a black screen, my MSD card is a Kingston 2GB. would formatting it help or do i need to wait for different firm ware?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 30, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NVM i got it to work on the SD card i had to reformat it so it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now off to a cave and not coming out until i complete this game


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 30, 2010)

Jarutais said:
			
		

> Still praying for a EDGE DS fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thisssssssssssssssss


----------



## ScorpiusDX (Nov 30, 2010)

Didn't work on AKAIO 1.8.1 on a Kingston class 4 4gb. Got a new Sandisk class 4 4gb and that works. Does read speed degrade over time?


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 30, 2010)

ahahaha just got my game copy today loving it soo far, dumping my own copy to my DS2, im going to beat the game 1st of the retail cart then ill play it later on the DS2 for kicks a giggles


----------



## Agne (Nov 30, 2010)

I got the game to work on AKAIO.1.8.1 with ap
I got a 16 gb microsd from sandisk.
The thing is that the game freeze when i save.
Someone who knows why?


----------



## basher11 (Nov 30, 2010)

Golden.Sun.Dark.Dawn.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed


----------



## rainwhore (Nov 30, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Golden.Sun.Dark.Dawn.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed




For a second there, I thought it was the filename for the patched AP-free version.

Then I re-read it.


----------



## iggloovortex (Nov 30, 2010)

Any other poor R4 Ultra saps like myself here?


----------



## vree (Nov 30, 2010)

Any news for the G6 Real???


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Nov 30, 2010)

How do i fix the rom for no$gba? It says "encrypted cartridge requires files biosNds7.rom


----------



## Chaotik (Nov 30, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> Golden.Sun.Dark.Dawn.Official.Game.Guide.NDS-Unleashed



I usually don't use guides but ... I have to admit, the map on the last pages will be useful.


----------



## signz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chaotik said:
			
		

> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, especially for the hidden Djinns on the world map.
Damn, I want my order to arrive now, not next week. :/


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 1, 2010)

I know what I'm waiting for!


----------



## jikijiki (Dec 1, 2010)

When i load YSM3.nds i get Error: can't fatInitDefault 

Would someone be able to help me please? I have an R4 Ultra SDHC (r4ultra.com) 

In the root of my SD, i have TTMenu folder, YSMenu folder, and the Moonshell kernel.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 1, 2010)

jikijiki said:
			
		

> When i load YSM3.nds i get Error: can't fatInitDefault
> 
> Would someone be able to help me please? I have an R4 Ultra SDHC (r4ultra.com)
> 
> In the root of my SD, i have TTMenu folder, YSMenu folder, and the Moonshell kernel.


You do know that you shouldn't even touch YSM3 right? Your flashcart isn't anywhere near an M3 clone, so it's pretty obvious that it wouldn't work...Why the hell are you trying that instead of the regular YSMenu anyways is beyond me o.0...


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 1, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> jikijiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4 Ultra is an Acekard Clone. so REGULAR YSMenu wont work, only YSMenu for Acekard/R4 Ultra will. however as far as i know there is no way to update the .dats of Acekard YSMenu, rendering it relatively useless in this case


----------



## regnad (Dec 1, 2010)

Are we likely to see a universally patched version of this game, or should I begin giving up hope?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 1, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Are we likely to see a universally patched version of this game, or should I begin giving up hope?



It's only been a few days. This will be patched, everything gets patched eventually. But these things take time. Find another game to occupy your time while you wait. Personally I favour Black Ops, NFS Hot Pursuit, Ace Combat X2 and Star Ocean Last Hope. They're keeping my thoughts away from how great this will be when it's patched, and by the time I'm done with all four of them this will be working. Either that or something goes horribly wrong and this remains unpatched, in which case I move on to Viking Battle For Asgard and Infinite Undiscovery.

TLDR: chill out and go play something else for a while.


----------



## Jarutais (Dec 1, 2010)

Someone plz patch it


----------



## Panic101 (Dec 1, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> 4GB Kingstons don't work, sorry.
> 
> To be clear, that microSD is only too slow to run AntiAntiPiracy.  If the game is patched or fixed via firmware update, then you can play it fine.


Kingstons (Japanese) can run it. You need the one made in "Japan", I think the others are made in China/Taiwan. I have Japanese 8GB Kingston MicroSD and it does wonders, it's super fast, and never any errors. Basically, pretty much any "Japanese" made microSD card does the trick, you just have to hunt for them on google and find a legit site.


----------



## beanman25 (Dec 1, 2010)

bought an adata sdhc card, and golden sun works perfectly now! Can't wait to play through it!


----------



## InuYasha (Dec 1, 2010)

So cyclo users can play the game if they have a good micro sd card? or is there other problems?


----------



## impizkit (Dec 1, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> So cyclo users can play the game if they have a good micro sd card? or is there other problems?


I have a Sandisk Mobile Ultra 8GB Class 6 and it does not play on my CycloDS(have tried all options and settings). I have been playing it on my DSTT, thanks to RGF.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 1, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> So cyclo users can play the game if they have a good micro sd card? or is there other problems?



From what I gather Cyclo users such as myself can't play this game at all. Of course I've yet to actually test it but why waste time on downloads before it's confirmed working?

Totally off topic but if anyone knows how to beat Sulemani on the last mission of Ace Combat X2 Joint Assault then please tell me. I'm playing it to kill time while waiting for the patch but fuck me this ass hole cheats like my ex. Missles don't work on him and I can never get close enough to use my guns before getting a missile barrage up the crevice. Help please.

Back on topic, they say good things come to those who wait. If that's true then Golden Sun is gonna be fucking epic. Years of waiting for the new game and by the looks of it about the same for us Cyclo users to be able to play it loljk


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 1, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Are we likely to see a universally patched version of this game, or should I begin giving up hope?


I thought you were already playing the Japanese version on your ez5i as it can run in patched mode under k3.0ob3.


----------



## SaddQ (Dec 2, 2010)

Works fine on R4i-SDHC (red box) now, with firmware 1.29b, which was released today!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not that I couldn't play it already... Thank God I got a SC2 (and AK2i) as well.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 2, 2010)

still looking for R4 Ultra fix sadly


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 2, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> still looking for R4 Ultra fix sadly



A lot of people are waiting for various fixes. Don't worry about it. Go eat some biscuits, play Donkey Kong, go do something to a member of whatever gender you prefer and come back in the morning. Maybe there might be some news then.


----------



## AcidAce (Dec 2, 2010)

still no fix for EDGE?


----------



## r4igoldensun (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone with an R4igold (r4ids.com; not v2.0) have any success with Golden Sun?

Wood 1.18 for R4igold seems to be working fine, but when I load Golden Sun thru Wood, I just get a flash and a black screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
I can load other games thru Wood fine however.


----------



## regnad (Dec 2, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> regnad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely not! I have an 8 gig SanDisk that is apparently insufficient to run special mode. Two white screens no matter what speed I set it, and no matter what ROM.

I can't run this ROM, and I can't run Animal Crossing, either, since EZ Team somehow made that one no longer work with the new Kernel.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 2, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the USA version needs special mode at the moment. The Japanese one can run in hybrid mode.
I don't understand ...

About AC, it's reported. The hybrid mode seems to need some fixing.


----------



## Soaline (Dec 2, 2010)

SaddQ said:
			
		

> Works fine on R4i-SDHC (red box) now, with firmware 1.29b, which was released today!



Works fine too on R4SDHC (no red box) with firmware 1.29


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 2, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> So cyclo users can play the game if they have a good micro sd card? or is there other problems?


I use a Sandisk 8GB Class 4, but I don't think its the memory card's fault.

Its all on Cyclo itself. Apparently Cyclo and Edge are the only 2 flashcarts left out of the Goldensun loop.

There are no hex edits, no patches, no AR codes, or any other work around that works on Cyclo/Edge, including most recent firmware updates.

Which I actually find pretty hilarious, seeing as Cyclo in the past has often been the 1st to work with anything compared to its competitors, and now its dead last on the biggest, most hyped game of the year. Everyone else has flashcarts that can play Golden Sun now, so theres no reason for any fixes to me made. My guess, is Cyclo users are going to be forgotten again, just like with Golden Sun (J).

Worst case scenario: Goldensun won't ever work on Cyclo until 1.61, assuming TC is actually competent enough to make an update that actually works. The Cyclo iEvo is expected to ship next week according to the site, so we may see some activity in the next 1-3 weeks. So expect playing Golden Sun then (maybe), unless some Godly hacker actually bothers releasing some sort of work-around fix for the game.


----------



## rainwhore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's what I thought as well. But I wonder if things might change when the E version releases. Perhaps it'll have different AP, forcing people to try and patch it? I do have faith that new fw updates will help (999 started working only after Cyclo and EDGE updated), but I wonder how long it will take for such an update?

Starting to regret having an EDGE, tbh... but not sure if there's enough games coming out to justify a new card.


----------



## ShinRyouma (Dec 2, 2010)

EDGE is the same as Cyclo DS (you could say EDGE is the clone of Cyclo DS), so if Cyclo DS releases new firmware update, EDGE will get new update in a few days. You can be patient and wait for new update or get another card or buy the game. I have EDGE too, and I'm going to buy SCDS2.


----------



## DuDutZ (Dec 2, 2010)

damn EDGE is so sloww with updatee.......
well gonna try that super robot taisen while waiting


----------



## Jarutais (Dec 2, 2010)

It's sad to see that aparently no one is working on a Patch, so we can just rely on firmware updates


I tought Golden Sun was a very expected game, Spirit Tracks got patched like in the very first day it was launched... I dont know why Golden Sun didnt get the same atention


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 2, 2010)

Jarutais said:
			
		

> It's sad to see that aparently no one is working on a Patch, so we can just rely on firmware updates
> 
> 
> I tought Golden Sun was a very expected game, Spirit Tracks got patched like in the very first day it was launched... I dont know why Golden Sun didnt get the same atention


coz most of the users don't need it..


----------



## Spawngasm (Dec 2, 2010)

I find it hilarious I can play this on my cloned R4 (DSTT) and not my Cyclos. If anyone has the R4i SDHC all you need is the RetroGameFan Update and you extract TTMenu folder
TTMenu.dat and rename it to TTMenu.nds. Get the latest YSMenu and then extract YSMenu.nds to the TTMenu folder.  For this to work you must have a R4 with the site url R4i-sdhc.com or r4-v.com on the box the flashcart came in. There may be other clones of DSTT out there, but those are the only two I know of.


----------



## impizkit (Dec 2, 2010)

For some reason I cant get it to work on my DSTwo and the CycloDS still doesnt have a fix, but my original DSTT works like a charm thanks to RGF. I love how the DSTT is now the fastest updated cart out there. Who would have expected that?


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 2, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for being kind, not many people would have responded positively to my statement.

In on topic news, how is the game? is it to expectations? i cant wait to play it if and when a fix drops or i somehow magically obtain a new card. im stuck without sufficient means/funds to purchase even the $6 R4 original from shoptemp >_


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 2, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> For some reason I cant get it to work on my DSTwo and the CycloDS still doesnt have a fix, but my original DSTT works like a charm thanks to RGF. I love how the DSTT is now the fastest updated cart out there. Who would have expected that?


but without retro, it's one of the worst cart out there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tnx to retro!


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 2, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently the worst cart is R4 Ultra. So far as i know, the R4 Ultra is the only card that cant play Golden Sun right now, due to it being a trash card, it doesnt get updated. Due to it being an Acekard clone, it cant run the updated YSMenu. Due to being a CLONE, it cant run AKAIO. And because all the patchers have lost reason for patching, us poor R4 Ultra saps are stuck with 2 options. A) Buy a new card, or B) Buy the games.

EDIT: i found out cyclo cant play GSD either, but it still gets FW updates every once in a while. R4 ultra gets an update once a year.


----------



## Farquad (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like i'm waiting till it comes out over here and then buying it if there is no patch being worked on. I was buying it anyway, i just wanted to preview it first to make sure it was worth the purchase. Sometimes I hate being a CycloDS user, I would buy a new flash card but i seriously wonder if it's worth it this close to the end of the DS' life.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 2, 2010)

EVERY flashcard but the cyclo has a fix. WTF IS GOING ON IN THIS WORLD. TEAM CYCLOPS I DEMAND SOURCE CODE. NOW!


----------



## Farquad (Dec 2, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> EVERY flashcard but the cyclo has a fix. WTF IS GOING ON IN THIS WORLD. TEAM CYCLOPS I DEMAND SOURCE CODE. NOW!


I don't think the edge has a fix either but then again its based on the cyclo.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey R4 Ultra guys. it seems AKAIO really is on R4 Ultra. go to the main site.


----------



## dib (Dec 2, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> EVERY flashcard but the cyclo has a fix. WTF IS GOING ON IN THIS WORLD. TEAM CYCLOPS I DEMAND SOURCE CODE. NOW!


Why?  Were ypu planning to update it with a fix?

Of course not, you can't program.  What you really mean is you want somebody else to do the work for you.  Which puts you precisely back where you are right now: waiting for somebody else to solve your problem.

Meanwhile you could buy an Acekard at literally any moment.  It costs all of $13.  That's two fast food meals you won't eat.  A few energy drinks you won't guzzle.  I've seen children that by selling Koolaid on the street.  So what's your excuse for not having a backup flash cart if and when something goes wrong and you're just too damn impatient to appreciate that other people don't really care what's wrong in your world?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 2, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't spend time on this forum trolling as I have friends in real life who actually CARE about what's wrong with my world
P.s. Troll is troll


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont fucking believe it. It actually works. im playing GS DD on my R4 Ultra. i never would have thought it possible. those fucking ninjas behind R4 Ultra were secretly making AKAIO 1.8.1 for their shitty card. . .


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 2, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> I dont fucking believe it. It actually works. im playing GS DD on my R4 Ultra. i never would have thought it possible. those fucking ninjas behind R4 Ultra were secretly making AKAIO 1.8.1 for their shitty card. . .


it's nice to know that it really worked! but sadly we can't post links to it coz it's against the rules...


----------



## wiiluver135 (Dec 2, 2010)

Rowan said:
			
		

> EVERY flashcard but the cyclo has a fix. WTF IS GOING ON IN THIS WORLD. TEAM CYCLOPS I DEMAND SOURCE CODE. NOW!


AKAIO 1.8.1 does NOT have a fix yet, user like me and hundreds of other people with 2gb cards and under can't load GSD yet because it's not "fast" enough to run with Bypass AP on...
so were forced to wait for a fix or buy another microsd card with a higher class that's about $15 on most sites...some bullshit I swear!


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 2, 2010)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but it's working with r4ultra with a cracked version of AKAIO 1.8.1..


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 2, 2010)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. chill.

Some people do not even have a fix for it yet on their card. And SOME 2 GB work just fine.

It's just unfortunate that some slower speed cards do not work. You can actually get a good quality 4 GB for 8-10 bucks from places like Micro Center. 
It's a worthwhile investment... and it's still cheaper than if you actually BUY the game...

I bought it to support sales, along with the guide, and I am playing it from my SCDSTWO. If you wanna pirate you should not expect the scene to be at your beckon and call trying to get games working for YOU specifically. 

That is how programmers like to leave the scene- people being ungrateful for their work. So stop that shit.


Back on topic... I have played about 8 hours in and am loving it. I like the graphical update, and I really like some of the little things like how Djinn have their own look to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some are cute and some (sleet, I am looking at you) are downright ugly.

And I am glad I got all the stuff right before the first point of no return. =P


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 2, 2010)

rainwhore said:
			
		

> but not sure if there's enough games coming out to justify a new card.


This has been my reasoning for 3+ years up until just a month ago. 3 Games I really wanna play out of 5300, that I can't. That 1/1300th of a reason to get a DSTWO.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Dec 2, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Dude. chill.
> 
> Some people do not even have a fix for it yet on their card. And SOME 2 GB work just fine.
> 
> ...


I know I'm just venting because I wanted to play it early...I already freaking bought the game from Amazon yesterday because I don't think well be getting a fix before Christmas so I just went ahead a bought the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, still want a fix though...
Now I'm seriously thinking about buying the DSTWO now...just need another $50...glad I have a job though


----------



## njerzyc (Dec 2, 2010)

anyone know if theres a patch/fix for m3 simply yet? (wood 1.17 i think?)


----------



## Spawngasm (Dec 2, 2010)

wiiluver135 said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I ran the game just fine with a 2gb card


----------



## Spawngasm (Dec 2, 2010)

double posted by accident


----------



## Menaus (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you R4 Ultra team, and at the same time, you suck. You make a crap card than put the best firmware on it lol. Sorry Normmatt.


----------



## Jarutais (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, i give up... There's no patch coming for us....


I'll remember to choose my Flashcard brand better next time...


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 3, 2010)

njerzyc said:
			
		

> anyone know if theres a patch/fix for m3 simply yet? (wood 1.17 i think?)



Get Wood 1.18.


----------



## otomon (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone know any possible solutions for a N-Card user? I have moonshell installed...


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

Still no Cyclo fix, huh? That sucks. 

Thankfully I have even more alternatives now. With the release of PSP firmware update 'Prometheus 4' I can try the new Monster Hunter out, and I now have access to Playstation Move thanks to my dad's desire to cover up buying himself something shiny to stave off midlife crisis by claiming it's 'a gift for the house'. He also picked up Sports Champions and Time Crisis with it, so I can de-stress by slicing up some dumb AI's on the Gladiator game then shoot some zombified pirates. Life's pretty good today.

And if all else fails I still have my veritable armada of unfinished projects to attend to. That and the whole 'work' thing...and the girlfriend thing. And I guess I should eat something at some point.


----------



## otomon (Dec 3, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Still no Cyclo fix, huh? That sucks.
> 
> Thankfully I have even more alternatives now. With the release of PSP firmware update 'Prometheus 4' I can try the new Monster Hunter out, and I now have access to Playstation Move thanks to my dad's desire to cover up buying himself something shiny to stave off midlife crisis by claiming it's 'a gift for the house'. He also picked up Sports Champions and Time Crisis with it, so I can de-stress by slicing up some dumb AI's on the Gladiator game then shoot some zombified pirates. Life's pretty good today.
> 
> And if all else fails I still have my veritable armada of unfinished projects to attend to. That and the whole 'work' thing...and the girlfriend thing. And I guess I should eat something at some point.



Hi, why are you telling us this?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

otomon said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My way of reminding y'all that it's not worth sitting around waiting for a patch there's no sign of while there's other things to do. Plus only a few short months ago my life totally sucked balls and every post I made was full of emo negativity, so I'm trying to make up for all that whining now that my life is fuckin' sweet.


----------



## otomon (Dec 3, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> otomon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that makes sense,glad your life is better dude,any new rpgs come out for the psp? Latest one I played was Kingdom Hearth Birth by sleep.


----------



## mark0217 (Dec 3, 2010)

So... I'm guessing no possible fix for EzFlash V yet... 
With the 3DS so close, I REALLY don't want to invest on another card. ;_;


----------



## nezman (Dec 3, 2010)

This is a patch for SCDS2 users who want to play *Golden Sun: Dark Dawn* in *Patch Mode*.


This patch was originally for *Mario vs Donkey Kong: Mini-Land Mayhem! (U)* but users found that it also works for Golden Sun: Dark Dawn.
I have also tried it and can confirm it works. I initially could only run the game in Clean Mode but found that after using these two files, I could play perfectly in Patch Mode

Usage: Unzip the two files and put them in the *_dstwo* folder; when it asks to "Confirm File Replace" click yes.

You will have to delete the *.dtc* file if one was previously created.


Someone else already posted about this but I couldn't find where it was.

Using SCDS2 EOS 1.08 with Kingston 8GB SDHC Class 4
*DSTWO patch updated*


----------



## whendarknessfall (Dec 3, 2010)

Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn_EUR_MULTi5_NDS-EXiMiUS

Tested on Cyclods FW B.4 & 1.60. Still black screens. Need to wait for patch or firmware update.


----------



## Ceesjah (Dec 3, 2010)

Has m3ds real even updated anything in ages? Or is there some other up to date firmware for my card that i should use?


----------



## Etalon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ceesjah said:
			
		

> Has m3ds real even updated anything in ages? Or is there some other up to date firmware for my card that i should use?



http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 3, 2010)

Could someone try this? 

I don't have my DS @work, so i only tested with DeSmuME.
I don't give any guarantees but it won't screw your DS...


http://www.mediafire.com/?09axtocegp5aypn

gsddu-patch 0.1


----------



## Kaimu (Dec 3, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Could someone try this?
> 
> I don't have my DS @work, so i only tested with DeSmuME.
> I don't give any guarantees but it won't screw your DS...
> ...



Tested with EDGE 2.0.
Still not working....


----------



## lolzed (Dec 3, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Etalon (Dec 3, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idiot. M3 Simply is a 1:1 R4DS clone.

M3 Real is not.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 3, 2010)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you try both?
Did you see differences between gsddu-pc1 or gsddu-pc2?

Thank You for feedback!


----------



## lolzed (Dec 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yes i realize -_-'

Forgive?


----------



## Kaimu (Dec 3, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Kaimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried both, but I didn't know the differences.
I guess they produce the same file since these produced files have the same size and the same MD5.
Got black screen on both of them.


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 3, 2010)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> I tried both, but I didn't know the differences.
> I guess they produce the same rom. They have the same size and the same MD5.
> Got black screen on both of them.



The same MD5? 
Then i might did something wrong with one of them. Thx again!


----------



## Kaimu (Dec 3, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Kaimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, gsddu-pc1.nds and gsddu-pc2.nds have the same MD5


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 3, 2010)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDIT: So... It seems to me the japanese Version has also no Fix for iEdge. No Patch is working!?
My patch is a adaption of the OpenPatch from the JAP Version. If this didn't work for iEdge
and the JAP version it won't work for this too.

But it might work now for Akaio users with too slow SDs for AP Emulation and other Flashcards too.


----------



## Siveria (Dec 3, 2010)

Its works for me other than some dim dragon AP that hits. Forces you into a fight with it after doing certan actions, then it does it everytime, needs a AP Patch, because the AKAIO 1.8.1 anti-piracy thing is not working at all with this issue.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2010)

...Cyclo boys are sure takin' their sweet time on this one, huh? Rarely have to wait this long for a fix. Any news, or should I just get back to MHP3?


----------



## --=ZerO=-- (Dec 3, 2010)

Kaimu said:
			
		

> --=ZerO=-- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Change to the bolt...

EDIT: I got home an could test it now for myself. Doesn't work at all. I've to try harder...


----------



## DuDutZ (Dec 3, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Kaimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow you will??
go for it...hope the patch is successfull!!!
because I got black screen as well


----------



## altorn (Dec 3, 2010)

i actually bought the game.... i have a cyclo as well. i keep going to the forums, it's always down. i always knew they were reliable and updates were fast that's why i bought one 2 years ago, but lately they've been sloppy.


----------



## _yosh_ (Dec 3, 2010)

DuDutZ said:
			
		

> wow you will??
> go for it...hope the patch is successfull!!!
> because I got black screen as well


so do I ^^
I actually wonder if our european version will come out sooner than the patched Us rom lol
Hope it won't ! Thanks for your efforts by the way --=ZerO=--


----------



## Kaimu (Dec 3, 2010)

--=ZerO=-- said:
			
		

> Kaimu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The result is still the same actually, returned with 2 identical nds file.


----------



## Necoconeco (Dec 3, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Idiot. M3 Simply is a 1:1 R4DS clone.


You can't really be an idiot for not knowing which flashcart is a clone of another flashcart or not. Theres so many of them. :\


----------



## _yosh_ (Dec 3, 2010)

Well finally since the European Rom just got released I think we European better wait until next week to get it in our stores, and preview the European game on Desmume =D (After all, it's not like if we all could transfer saves to real Nds cards)

I can now enjoy the german script yeah =D=D


----------



## Echoekid (Dec 4, 2010)

_yosh_ said:
			
		

> Well finally since the European Rom just got released I think we European better wait until next week to get it in our stores, and preview the European game on Desmume =D (After all, it's not like if we all could transfer saves to real Nds cards)
> 
> I can now enjoy the german script yeah =D=D


It is possible with a Ezflash V gba card.
I've done it with my pokemon diamond.


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 4, 2010)

I think there is a glitch in my game, when put the sol mask back into the forge thing I left to the top of passaj where the cloud passage should be, but when i step in the winds nothing happens, did i forget to do something? I did get cold snap at the ruins place before I went to the top of the mountain.

Sorry for the shitty quality all I had was my cellphone.


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone upload a save file for me if you are about to be where I am or even a bit before, I dont mind, its a lot better than starting over.


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 4, 2010)

k i got a problem. i got through the training grounds. and instead of getting the card needed to go through the ruins gate, i get a gold coin with a dot as the name. i beat the training again and this time get some medicine for healing. any ideas what to do?

thanks in advance


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 4, 2010)

shredrdie said:
			
		

> k i got a problem. i got through the training grounds. and instead of getting the card needed to go through the ruins gate, i get a gold coin with a dot as the name. i beat the training again and this time get some medicine for healing. any ideas what to do?
> 
> thanks in advance


Did you choose the chest on the right?


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 4, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> shredrdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the chest on the left has the card..


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Dec 4, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Can someone upload a save file for me if you are about to be where I am or even a bit before, I dont mind, its a lot better than starting over.


did you go talk to the village chief at his house after he talked to you on that moutain


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 4, 2010)

Never mind I found out why the cloud didn't form the first time I stepped on it. Its because I got the cold snap gem stone before I went up to the cloud thing so the game just skipped that cut scene itself. All I had to do was reverse the the alchemy forge and I was able to get past it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## DarkMind (Dec 4, 2010)

so anyone played it in M3 Simply or we all wait the new wood ?


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 4, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the one on the left is where i got the gold coin. and the one on the right was this elixir thing


----------



## HotSauce23 (Dec 5, 2010)

shredrdie said:
			
		

> Totoy_Kamote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually it doesn't matter which chest you choose, whichever one you choose first time around will be the card..the gold coin with a dot as its name is some bug/AP related issue that prevents you from getting necessary key items to progress in the story..the only way other people have gotten past it was to delete the save and restart but it might be possible to just go back to the previous save and redo the course thingy


----------



## kyogo (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, somebody should close this thread. Spoilers are everywhere.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

you guys should really use spoiler tags..

```
[spoiler]*TextGoesHere*[/spoiler]
```


----------



## Razum (Dec 5, 2010)

Still no way to get this running on a M3i Zero card?


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 5, 2010)

HotSauce23 said:
			
		

> shredrdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thought as much. thx ill restart the game


----------



## lrwr14 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm a bit late joining the topic, and I don't want to look though 41 pages.

Is their a patch for this? I have a dstwo and last time i look their wasn't but it sounds like their is.


----------



## haddad (Dec 5, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late joining the topic, and I don't want to look though 41 pages.
> 
> Is their a patch for this? I have a dstwo and last time i look their wasn't but it sounds like their is.



u dont need a patch for the ds2, it works perfectly without patch for ds2


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 6, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late joining the topic, and I don't want to look though 41 pages.
> 
> Is their a patch for this? I have a dstwo and last time i look their wasn't but it sounds like their is.


no there's no patch for this... and i think no one is working for a patch..

you don't need a patch if you're using DSTwo...


----------



## lrwr14 (Dec 6, 2010)

Totoy_Kamote said:
			
		

> lrwr14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't work last time I tried it.... Maybe I need to update my card.


----------



## Mizusenshi (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,
for supercard dsone sdhc users who cant play with ds1patch etc.., i found a solution for me, think it will ok for you too. I explain here.
http://www.ndsos.net/showthread.php?p=65918#post65918


----------



## altorn (Dec 6, 2010)

no cyclo?


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Dec 6, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> no cyclo?


no cyclo.


----------



## shri1026 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am getting a black screen when sveta climbs down the rope in teppi ruins. I am using wood r4 1.19.
Everything was working fine upto that point. What should i do?


----------



## _yosh_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Well from now on we just all can assume there's absolutely no team working on some f****** hexadecimal patch except Japanese ones lol
I had no idea Japan could even surpass the whole world in hacking xD
How about learning Japanese then ?!! lol !


----------



## asdfqwer426 (Dec 8, 2010)

So from what I've read, I take it that at this point, EDGE users need to wait for an upgrade or get a new card? I was hoping to wait a few weeks and someone would fix it, but that doesn't seem to be the case seeing as it works on almost everything else.


----------



## KougaMyazawa (Dec 9, 2010)

King_Leo over at the romulation forums is saying that he might have found the AP, and is working on a patch for the Cyclo. So lets root him on!


----------



## njerzyc (Dec 10, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> njerzyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think u can use wood 1.18 on an m3 simply, can you?


----------



## Necromanson (Dec 11, 2010)

For those of you still wondering if this works on M3DS Real, it does.

I'll go over exactly what I've done if you want to follow.  You may not have to do all of these steps (like reformatting the card), but it's the most recent thing I've done in order to get Super Scribblenauts to work and now this game works as well.

-Copy the contents of your SD card to your PC or Mac and reformat the card, wiping it completely.
-Copy the information back onto your SD.
-Get the newest Sakura firmware and install it
-Download the latest YSM3 and install the TTMenus and YSMenu on the root of your SD
-Put the YSM3.nds in your games folder
-Download the USA version of Golden Sun (the Europe version DID NOT work for me, and I've heard it doesn't work for others)
-Run YSM3.nds and then run Golden Sun.  It should work fine.

I was going to say it's a pain in the ass having to run different micro operating systems for individual games (like Wood M3 and YS) but then I realized this is all free so I'm happy to do whatever it takes to make these work.  

That being said, I AM going to say that the login disabling feature on GBATemp that makes you wait 11 minutes before trying to log in again IS a pain in the ass.

Good luck.


----------



## Man18 (Dec 12, 2010)

White Screens on Supercard DStwo untrimmed IRFree-RK-Gsddu.nds


WTF MATE


----------



## Slipurson (Dec 12, 2010)

Necromanson said:
			
		

> For those of you still wondering if this works on M3DS Real, it does.
> 
> I'll go over exactly what I've done if you want to follow.  You may not have to do all of these steps (like reformatting the card), but it's the most recent thing I've done in order to get Super Scribblenauts to work and now this game works as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, was just going to just copy and try, but ill do your step by step guide first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 takes a while to copy all of the contents tho.. damn 8GB card.. so many files to copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[EDIT]*it worked nicely!*[/EDIT]


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 14, 2010)

Another clean version!!!

Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn_USA_PROPER_NDS-NukeThis


----------



## DuDutZ (Dec 14, 2010)

is the nuke this version working?


----------



## ExJoe (Dec 14, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Another clean version!!!
> 
> Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn_USA_PROPER_NDS-NukeThis



I can confirm that it is NOT working on CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.60 with a high-latency micro sd card. Black screens on normal boot, and hang on stealth boot.

CRC32: 508420E7
MD5: B9CCD41841684CCB279C9AE78B154EA6
SHA-1: 298541E857FFF37C29F45C043E50D3AE7DA00015

Without reports from the other vendors, I can't tell whether the compatibility is actually higher.


----------



## DuDutZ (Dec 14, 2010)

ok then it's not a cracked version.....

if cycloDS not working...what hope does EDGE have???


----------



## basf11214 (Dec 14, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Another clean version!!!
> 
> Golden_Sun_Dark_Dawn_USA_PROPER_NDS-NukeThis
> 
> ...



file name is nt-gsdd


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, it's been over 2 weeks and nothing to fix Cyclo yet.  Sad times for Cyclo users.


----------



## D1MX (Dec 15, 2010)

Razum said:
			
		

> Still no way to get this running on a M3i Zero card?



I'm guessing since no one answered.

I'll re-ask.

So far halfway through December there's still nothing for ppl that have the dreaded gmp-z003 M3i Zero cards eh?

T____T

i'm so mad I bought taht shyt *cries*


----------



## louisng114 (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there a working version/patch for Acekard2i yet?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 21, 2010)

It's always worked on the 2i... you just need two things.

1 - Go into the patch options and turn AAP (anti-Anit-Piracy) on.
2 - Your microSD card has to not suck.  If you've got a shitty one with bad latency AAP won't work.

The AAP latency issues (for those with shitty microsd cards) will be fixed in AKAIO 1.8.2, which is currently in beta.


----------



## OrionTempest (Dec 23, 2010)

Finally a fix for Cyclo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Users will be pleased to note that along with this news post we have also updated the downloads section with a new firmware for the EVO which fixes a number of prominent ROM's which users have been requesting lately.



Works fine on mine so far.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 23, 2010)

High Quality Review


----------



## ryoung (Dec 25, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> m_babble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had a similar problem with mine, which is the robotkillers version.  At first I just got black screens because I didn't know about the bypass anti-piracy option.
Once I enabled that option, I was elated cause I thought it was working as the initializing game loaded, followed by the title screen.  I was able to start the game and
was brought to the character select screen and chose the default name and hit ok and then nothing but black screen afterwards.... ><  

I'm using an Acercard 2 DSi compatible with AKAIO 1.8.1 with Bypass AP enabled and a Kingston 8 GB SDHC MicroSD card. All other games so far work without issue.  I read an earlier post where someone was able to get it to work on a smaller MicroSD card even without Bypass AP enabled. (a 1 GB one). He cited it must have been a latency issue with his larger MicroSD card.
I have a non-HC 2GB MicroSD card and tried putting the Acekard software plus just Golden Sun Dark Dawn with and without Bypass AP enabled and it didn't even initialize, load the title screen, etc.

Maybe this helps someone who has a small HC MicroSD card.


----------



## ryoung (Dec 25, 2010)

basf11214 said:
			
		

> Deekman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this SD Formatter from the Acekard website?


----------



## ryoung (Dec 25, 2010)

basf11214 said:
			
		

> Deekman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this SD Formatter from the Acekard website?


----------



## ryoung (Dec 25, 2010)

moley said:
			
		

> basf11214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is most everyone calling it AAP when on mine its called Bypass Anti-Piracy. Do I not have the right version of some files?  I'm running AKAOI 1.8.1 on the Acekard2 DSi compatible.

Thanks


----------



## mooseburglar (Dec 25, 2010)

I assume they're using the acronym "Anti-Anti-Piracy," which just the same thing as Bypass Anti-Piracy.


----------



## codeseven (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok pardon my stupidity, but how actually to I access this Anti-Piracy feature? What menu do I actually go to. What I have been doing is highlighting the ROM, press Start, go to Properties, and then pressing Y for Rom Settings. But inside that menu I find nothing to do with the Anti-Piracy feature. I must be in the wrong area. I am running akAIO 1.8.1. Any help?

EDIT: I can't even seem to find the option in the globalsettings.ini file. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dude of the gree (Jan 18, 2011)

Has Golden Sun been proven to work on R4 Ultras with Akaio 1.8.1? I've read that it works with AAP turned on, but I still get blank screens.


----------



## Sekoro (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm using DSTT and it works until a certain point [where I fight the two generals right after recruiting Amiti], then it's just black screen.
Any fix?


----------

